# St Barts...part 31



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies...

Lots of love, luck & sticky vibes to you all

   

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

I am I the first to post


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ugh kiki you beat me!!

Well I just had a call from Ms Tozer and she was really nice.  She said she will book me in for a 6 week check up.. she said the liquid coming out is probably due to them putting a litre of 'special fluid' in and thats whats coming out.. yuk. She ahs read through my notes and said that she feels very strongly that I should have another cycle with my own eggs, she said the hydro was very big on the right and that could have impacted on the response of my right ovary (1 egg!). She felt my surgery was successful and not to focus on the adhesions.. apparently lots of people have them and they won't cause me any major probs. She was really nice and I feel a little bit calmer now!  

Lou - good to hear from you. XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh and yes Lou I quite agree... I'm happy to face book with anyone but please don't post about my manky ovaries!!!!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

still sitting here catching up with mail and thought best I post on new link straight away, just in case I forget and then's it's days before I find new link.  Yes there has been times when I've thought it strange and quiet no Barts mail only to remember you have to post on new link to get it.  

Laura - thank goodness for Ms T. it does sound positive and some glimmer of hope that all will be well.    Yes almost 20 wks unbelievable !    We will be finding out cos the house is divided fella v birdie and I am fed up of my DH winding me with things like "what's the rush to decorate the room's pink already!"

Kiki - 14th not far away - are you doing anything different this time, ie: drugs etc - if not find something different to do ie: acu or reflex, then you can focus on whatever happens this tx it's different from others.    Don't think of it as cycle no x, but just another one on the road and certainly not the last.    Main thing is keep busy, positive and don't let it rule your life.

Sue


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi ya girlies

I am doing the same as Sue otherwise i loose the post & wonder what is going on. Will be quick as i have foster daughters dinner to sort out.

Laura - things seem alot clearer for you now & you seem a bit calmer. Thats great news that it sounds very positive for another go aswell.

Sue - Welcome Back glad you are feeling better now. Sounds like you did do too much     Take care. XX

Kiki - Welcome back & that is exciting that you will be starting soon.

Well speak soon all

LOve Susie XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls. I have not joined ******** - I don't need anything else to get addicted to in my life right now - I have no time as it is 

Sue - Good to hear from you. Well done on emptying the nursery. I still have to do that but am waiting a while longer yet. Think we will decorate after 28 weeks. 19 weeks! Nearly halfway there already. I can't wait to find out what we are having. DH kept telling me off last scan for referring to them both as 'he' as he wants a girl 

Laura - I'm so glad Ms T was able to put your mind at ease. I never got to meet her, but she sounds wonderful.

I have had pains again today. I kept trying to rest but it was like everyone at work was conspiring to get me up and down the stairs all day. I have asked to be left alone tomorrow and I have my feet up now. I think the babies are due a growth spurt which might explain it.

Kyla xxx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Good evening - hope you are having a good one. I am so knackered! Only been back at work 3 days, but I can hardly keep my eyes open. Great to hear from everyone - it did seem to go very quiet on here!
Kyla - I feel the same about ********, can't spend anymore time on the PC - been in this house for 4 years and I still have rooms to decorate! Hope you have a easier, less-tiring day tomorrow. 

Susie - hi, hope you are ok.  Hope the diet is still going well.

Sue - really good to hear from you. You were really missed! It is so good to get lots of jobs done that have needed doing for ages. Well done you! Must be so exciting now, thinking about how to decorate your nursery!  or 

Laura - that is such good news from Miss Tozer - I'm really pleased for you. Stay positive! 

Kiki - good luck with your next cycle! Everybody has given really good advice - try to stay relaxed but busy - I know easier said than done! 

Hi to everyone else!

Going to finish there, as DH has just called up he has made me a coffee, so I better go down and join him - think it was a hint to get off the computer! 

Hettie x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi matey-pips! 
Remember me?? 

Well I only went and joined your club properly today. I have gone and jabbed myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Well DH did with the autoinjector but you know what I mean)
It went really well and so far I feel fine. When exactly do the DR side effects start

I went to the drs tonight because Ive been really dizzy lately and it turns out I have Viral Labyrinthitis which is a problem with the fluid in my inner ear. To cut a long story short it wont affect the IVF and its not dangerous. It will go on its own but may take many many weeks to go. So what with the IVF I have to put up with this as well. Never mind, as long as I know its not serious Im fine about it. I just wont be able to distinguish between this and the IVF stuff. Its a bit like being drunk, I lie down and the room spins. I sit up and it spins again! My ear cant work out which way up I am basically.

Im really sorry for lack of personals ladies but will try to catch up with you all soon. I havent got time to come on here let alone ******** but I must say Im very intrigued. Whats it all about then?

Hey guess what - Me and Susie and gonna do lunch!!! 

Laura - sounds like some good news you got there from Ms Tozer. Hope you feel better soon.

Take care to all of you and sticky vibes etc.

Lots of love 
Jen xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jen - I had that horrible ear infection once, it was nasty, keptgoing to work and coming home again as room spinning etc. Hope you feel better soon. And well done on the jabing. XX


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow look at all these posts!!!!

It is great to have a chat going on again on here   

Kyla - Is that a new piccy i see wow the bump is growing   


Hettie - My diet is going ok i am just so hungry all the time. Before you know it it won't feel like you have had a holiday.    It will be a thing of the past. XX  

Jen - wow you got to us this is great & you now have a new ticker. ******** is fun i have been playing scrabble tonight with 3 different people. Good. Hope injection tommorow is as esy as you found todays. Speak Soon Love me XX  

Night all

Love Susie XX


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

evening all

I am back from Jamaica which I have to say was lovely but it was too long away from my little angel   glad to be home though.

Laura sounds like good news from ms Tozer feel positive about it and give it another go I think you knoe you need to so you have given it your best shot, now is a hard time but it will get better.

Kyla great bump piccy reminds me of what I looked like. and you are right now is a growth spurt time so take it easy NO STAIRS. by the way what do you do for work?

Sue good to hear from you and wow nearly 20 weeks cannot wiat to find out what flavour your having, maybe we should take bets  

mmmm ******** I have an account and am on there but try very hard to stay away as I think one online addiction is enough  

Kiki good luck with the cycle and hope the ear improves, there is a homeopathic remedy for the condition which usually helps if you want the name of it PM me .

Ronnie how are you honey? thanks for last week Teagan really had a great time and Steve said to say thanks for the cookie  

right got tons to do so will be off

bye for now 

Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Morning - Wow..so many post, how lovely to see we're all up & about again!!!

Laura - Sorry to hear about the strange liquid..must have looked like something from a horror film!!!!   Are you OK now??

Susie - You're doing really well with your diet..keep it up!!! 

Jen - Congrats on getting on the rollercoaster!!! How are you finding the auto-injector? I hated mine as it gave me a big bruise, but then it could have something to do with me mucking around with the dial beforehand!!!    Sorry to hear about your poor ear.  

Fran - Looks like you brought the lovely weather back with you! See you soon! 

Hettie - Are the kids giving you trouble already  

Kyla - It does sound like a growth spurt..2 babies double the pain! Take it easy. 

Sue - When's your 20 week scan?  

Kiki - Good luck with your tx..a positive mental attitude played a big part for me. Take care

Lou - Sending you lots of   

Sorry if I've missed anyone.  Off to have dim sum for lunch with DH as we have a week off & Sam is at nursery..making the most of our temporary freedom!!!!!  

Ron
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ron - Feeling bit better today. Still lots of liquid coming out though, although I haven't cahnged the dressing in 4 hours so must have slowed up a bit I think.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Back again

Laura - sounds a bit alien to me - liquid pouring out  

Jen - hurrah for jabbing and off you go  , hope you feel better soon - sounds nasty.

Kyla - yep growth spurt starting anytime soon and lasts 3 wks, so be prepared for lots of crampy pains etc.    They were the cause of my back/hip pain affecting my walking.  Had really bad pains yesterday/overnight which felt like bowel - but I didn't think they could be, but apparently it is uterus doing more stretching and adjusting which pushes bowel and intestines out of place - so can cause the trots too - sounds like a bad design to me  

Ron - 20 wk scan is delayed until 22 wks - so girls you have plenty of time to start placing your bets - I look forward to coming home to loads of suggestions.

Kyla - so your DH wants a girl too - lets hope you get one of each.

Susie - hang on in there, just think of the big end result with your diet - can't help LOL tho, that you need to get it all off to get pg only to put it back on again. - Sorry,  and thanks for worrying it is good to do that.

Hettie - years back I saw a makeover prog - poss changing rooms and loved what they did, so I thought when my day comes that's what I am going to do, and I had great plans that for 9 months I could sit there painting this mural of road and country scene - but now it's coming down to it and with time flying, I just think get some paint on the walls - job done.    DH helpfully says "he is trying to be helpful by saying a girl won't need the room painting, cos of the pink plaster and time they've scribbled all over it - I will be glad not to have slaved for hours"

Well m/w today - all is still well, tests all normal.  I was a bit concerned cos she took longer to find h/b but that is proof apparently that he is just getting more active, in fact as soon as she found it she lost cos he moved.    H/b was 130 which also concerned cos less than ever - but just another sign that he is active and getting tired with keep moving.

They say not accurate but you can guess h/b rate for boy/girl - over 140 girl, under 140 boy.    Looking at my record I'm having both cos I've had 140 - ok on the fence, 150 girl and now 130 boy - clearly not accurate.

Anyway, must go and iron now.

Take care all of you

Sue


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi All,

Sue - Wow now almost 20 weeks. Time does fly. One for the pink ladies.

Ron - Sorry to read about your miscarriage.

Kyla- Wont it be just perfect to have one of each.

Laura- I hope things settles down soon.

I had an appointment on Monday and will try to speak with of Ms Tozer to get things going.

Lou, Hettie, Few, Nicky, Susie, Jen, Fran, Kiki, Jen     . I have not been around for a while so will catch up properly some other time.

Love Alexis


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

inc. Sunday 

Alexis - good to hear from you, glad you are feeling brave about tackling another rollercoaster.

Kyla - news from Nicky 

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning

Sue - Nicky had two blasts transferred on Tuesday. Keeping my fingers crossed they stick this time...
How are you? Excited you are nearly half way? Also, have you felt any movements yet?


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Kyla - Thanks for the Nicky update, fingers crossed this is her time   - am thinking of her 

I am "pretty good" - god I've said it now  .    I am fairly excited about being half way, and the obvious bump is helping with the realisation - a passer by (who I pass the time of the day with now and then) congratulated me, so .......

Will be more excited when get scan done and pass 22/24 wks.    But then I've been told I will be happier when pass 28 wks, 32 wks .......

Can't be sure felt any movements, couple of mornings have woken on my tum and poss, felt a thump - presumably "get off me!" - M/w said can be up to 23 wks - see above.

Off shopping now. - Good day all

Sue


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Morning Girls,

I'm so sorry I have been AWOL for a long time, just been getting my head around things!!
So as Kyla said, I have had 2 lovely blasts transferred & I'm testing on Saturday    I'm so scared this time, I guess I should be more relaxed seeing as it was a fresh cycle with blasts!!   I had no symptoms yesterday & I'm starting to panic loads........... 

Ky ~ Thanks hun for updating my progress, really appreciate it, you know how crap I am with posts etc......... Hope your ok hun, will have to meet up soon, lisa keeps saying the same thing xxxxxxx

Sue ~ OMG hun I cant believe how quick things are moving along with you? Hows things going? hope all well? xx

Ronnie ~ Hows things with you hun? Hows little sam? xx

Lou & Laura ~ Hope you are both ok? Keep me posted xx

Hello to hettie, emu, And anyone else I have missed, hope you are all well?

Lots of love nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky - I had no symptoms at all this time. If you read my diary the only thing I had was sore boobs from the cyclogest and I had those before the beans went back in. The real signs like tiredness etc kicked in a bit in the 2nd week but not properly until about 5 weeks so don't worry!
I got a text from Lisa yesterday about meeting up. I was going to suggest next Sat but not if you are testing...

Sue - I'm the same. That 24 wk mark is a biggy but I think every milestone, each new scan, I feel a bit better. Seeing my boobs grow this week was good as I 'm off the prog so I know it's the beans doing that.

Lou- You hear back from New York this week don't you? Fingers crossed you get some answers hon.

Kyla xxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Ky ~ Yeah same here, all I've really had is sore (.)(.)'s but they seem to be wearing off now?? It's only tender when I prod at them   & cramping pains on & off but that seems to be fadeing out now   Although In the middle of the night I got up for a wee and the cramps started, quite strong at times, then went again?? And again early hours when I got up again, they started then they stopped? Does this sound right?


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Some of the cramps I had were actually intenstinal from the cyclogest only I hadn't realised. I think I remember Sue had similar ones too? You are 11dpEC I think so the getting up to wee might be a sign kicking in. I actually tested at 12dpEC but that's just me - I always test really early. This was the first time it paid off  I had them put back on the Saturday morning and tested the following Sunday - which was naughty.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Nicky - good to hear from you and congrats your've done well to get this far.  Don't worry about the the symptoms good or bad, none or lots.  I did get a lot of cramping and if it wasn't for the fact that the clinic needed to know the result I wouldn't have bothered testing cos I knew it was bad news   - how wrong was I.

Like Kyla I also tested Sat morn but got a neg, so had to wait Sun am was a maybe and Mon was a definite - Kyla was only lucky cos she's got 2  

Hang on in there.

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

How is everyone?

I've been out on my own for first time since op today!   Back to work Wednesday, belly still swollen so not sure what I'm going to wear.  Went for a curry last night and wore Jog pants!!   How sexy did I look! Not!

Nicky - Wow 2 blasts!  Thats a a huge achievement.   

Sue - I'm quite liking my 'bump' at the moment too, all swollen up and people keep looking at it!  Shame no baby in mine though!!  

Kyla - Bump looking good! X


XX


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi all,

Nice to hear about your updates. Hope you are ok. Good luck with your two blasts Nicky. I hope they stick.  

Laura - well done for getting out. Hope you enjoyed the curry. I love em! 

I hate to speak too soon but today has been day 5 of DR and I really feel fine. I havent really had any side effects yet. Its just the dizziness of the ear infection that is bugging me but I think its getting a little better. Fran I well ask you about that homeopathic remedy if it doesnt go. But I do think its easing a bit. I am getting a bit fed up with the jabs but Im still getting on ok with the Autoinjecter. It has bruised me a little Ron but on the whole I think its absolutely brilliant. 

My (.)(.) are killing me too but I am due on any day and I suppose that is why. 

Sorry for lack of personals (its very quiet on here). I hope you are all ok.

Lots of love
Jenny xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jen - Great your cycle is underway!!  I didn't get any D/reg symptoms til right at the end.  So fingers crossed will be the same for you.XX


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Laura. Really? What did you get? And what about stimming?

Hope the alien effect has stopped for you now?!?!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi because Im been away so much Ive just sent everyone on these 2 pages some bubbles   Of course finishing in 7 xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jen - I got very hot, especially at night and headaches but only got the last 2-3 days.  I also went bright red a few i times at work for no reason at all!!   So not bad at all.  I guess the symptoms start when you hit the 'menopause'!  With Stimming I felt pretty good, until the scan showed no response and then I went a bit mental.  I was reading one of my IVF books today and they said that hormonal side effects where hugely more severe in women who were having treatment for themselves rather than as a donor.  Basicallt they said some of the symptoms were just our stress as we have so much riding on it. 

Thanks for bubbles... I'll send you some too!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jen - Exhausted... just got you up to 777!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow Laura Thanks so much!!! That must have taken you ages!!!!!    

Thanks for the info too about the S/E. Hmm that makes a lot of sense. Because Im quite chilled about the outcome (trying not to build my hopes on it) maybe thats why Im not suffering at the moment. Mind over matter, mind over matter, mind over matter! 
Right..........off to blow you some bubbles again!!! But Dh is nagging me to come off soon but will do as many as I can.............xxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

You are now in quadruple figures


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maybe I should try to get up to 7777 for my next IVF??!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Morning

Nicky - 2 Blasts!!! That's brilliant hun..you're nearly there, just hang in there a little bit longer.   

Jen - Hope you're not getting many bruises from this jabbing lark.  When I was stimming I remember getting really bruises every other day!

Laura - No one would have noticed your joggers in the curry house!!!!    Do you have any elasticated trousers? 

Kyla - How are you feeling? More energy?

Alexia - Good luck with your appt today - hope you get some answers from Ms Tozer.

Susie - Hopefully playing Scrabulous will take your mind off f**d!!!!   

Sorry if I've missed anyone. We have our 1st Sing & Sign class this morning & I'm sooooo excited..I don't think Sam is that bothered though!!!  

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Hope everyone had good w/es 

WARNING - none of you are too worry or be concerned that you haven't heard from me for the next 2.5 wks - about to leave now and we are off to a land where they have only just discovered dial up connection, so probably no hope.

Take care and enjoy yourselves.

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sue - Have a fab holiday (is it a holiday??)!!!

Ron - Oh enjoy your sing and sign class... I can sign the whole of that rabbit song!? I worked in a SEN school for years so can do a mean nursery rhyme!! Forgot most of it now... except cake, tea and toilet!!  All the important ones!!  Oh and hopefully I will be in Brighton on Friday, won't know all the times of my meetings until I'm back to work on Wed but if you are around maybe we could meet for a coffee (and any of the other Brighton Ladies!)

Right my mother is doing her yearly visit this morning so I had  better get tidying!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue - Have a lovely hols visiting all the relatives!!!  

Laura - If you know those 3 signs then you can't go far wrong!!!!  

Re Friday I have a hair appt in pm but can 'squeeze'   you in lunchtime if you're around.  Let me know! Anyone around then

Have fun with your mother..!!

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok I'll see what time I can do my meetings at, What time is your hair appointment?

Cheeky with the 'sqeeze' mrs!!    Talking of which maybe I best go try on some clothes or else I'll have to nip to shops to get some maternity pants!!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue- Have fun in the 'old west' or wherever you are going.

Ron - I can sign the alphabet which I think would get me through in an emergency but that's it.  Have fun at the class.

Jen - Congrats on starting to downreg. I had sideeffects from the Synarel (got a nasty rash within a couple of days, then hives on my neck and chest so had to swap to Buserlin). B was fine, but tried Triptorelin once (one off jab) and that gave me migraines...

Right, better get some dinner sorted. Updated my bump photo as having a good hair day


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura -   

My appt is at 3:30.  Let me know if you can make it.  If not, there'll always be another time. 

Kyla - Love the bump!!! 

We're eating ours now..bangers mash with runner beans, sweetcorns & gravy..mmm...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kyla - You look blooming in your pic!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

P.s. ROn my scrabble keeps having errors on it!  Not ignoring you! XX


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Good Morning all!!

Hello & hope you are all feeling better than me!!! My af has arrived along with really bad cramps, backache & wanting to sleep for 24 hours!! Not feeling my normal happy self    sorry i willl be ok in a couple of days!! It allways makes me angry this time of month aswell because my body can't work to let me have a baby naturally as it is all blocked up but it still manages to put me through all the other things!! Sorry before one of you says that is a good thing that you get monthly af i know it is but i can't help feel a little bit annoyed with it!! Sorry will stop winging like a silly cow now 

Kyla - Love the new piccy your bump sure is growing very quickly. Last time i looked we were on the same bubbles again aswell which is lucky for me XXX

Ron - Your dinner sounded scrummy last night i wanted some but i had a prawn salad   it was not quite the same  . Did Sam & you enjoy your sing & sign class?? I am enjoying my scrabble indeed i am playing 13 games at the mo  

Laura - Hows the stomach is the swelling going down any more?? I had a infection in one of my little scars after my lap & dye & was put on tablets to get rid of it & a little pus came out but what you had sounded very nasty & it is nice to hear you have been out for your first time & you are a bit more up & running. You make sure you are really up & running to go back to work tommorrow & make sure you take it easy  

Sue - Have a great break & thnaks for letting us i know as i won't worry about you now. XX 

Nicky - I have everything crossed for you for your BFP on Saturday!!!    

Jen - Hope your d/r is still going really well & i am so looking forward to meeting you on Sunday if you still feel up to it. XX  

Lou, Fran & hettie hi & i hope you are both doing ok??  

Maddy i hope you are ok aswell??   

Hello to anyone i have missed.

Speak soon

Love Susie XXXXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning all,

Sue - I'm only playing 6 games of scrabble!!  Your friends must all be more intelligent that mine!!!  Its ok to feel poo. I fel exactly the same. I am due AF today but maybe op will mess her about a bit? Today is day 25 which is normal but I'm thinking it wil be tomorrow as only little cramps so far... how nice for my first day back at work!    Oh and your not a silly cow!!

Just to update you on Maddy, she is moving house at the moment and feels she needs a break from the boards.  She sends her love. XX

Anyway.. Porridge time! Mmmm!


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I had my appointment yesterday at the Lister (that came round quickly!) The consultant we saw was very nice and informative. We talked about whether to do an FET or to do another IVF first. She thought we should perhaps do the FET first, defrosting all seven and seeing which ones survive overnight which would make them day 4. She said if the FET doesn't work, then, looking at my previous cycles, she thinks I would get to blast if I did a fresh cycle so she was being quite positive. I have some more blood tests to do, to see if I would benefit from taking heparin and aspirin during the 2 ww. 
So I will probably be doing a natural FET cycle in Novemeber! 

Sorry for lack of personals, but I seem to have loads to do at the moment!

Good luck Nicky and Jen and hi to everyone else! 

Hettie x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hettie - Sounds like a very positive appointment. I am a big fan of blasts (of course) but taking them to day 4 sounds good too. You know which are best then.

Ron - I had bangers and mash too!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

No new posts but wanted to bump us up the page again. Off to watch the footie in a minute.

Kyla xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hettie - Blimey! Your appt came round quickly!!! Who did you see at the Lister?  Is it worth defrosting all 7 at the same time? I guess so just in case..at least you'll then know which one is the strongest.  Can you not take those to blasts? (Sorry so many questions!!)

Sue - Sing & Sign was good..think I enjoyed it more than Sam, who just wanted to crawl everywhere!! We (well I) learned the sign for horse, cat, pig..know more, happy, sad, sorry (did know angry but I forgot!), & all gone.  Mummy & Daddy looked complicated so that's been shelved for another time!!  

I think I've got 12 games of scrabbles on the go & a game of chess with DH. I was beating him but the game went funny so had to abort!  

Going to bed now as been up since 5:30.  

Goodnight

Ron
x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Ron
Yeah....time is flying by! Pleased about the speed though as that is what annoyed me about Barts, that it took so long to get appointments. My DH and I saw Jaya Parikh - she was very friendly and helpful. She looked at my notes from Barts regarding the embies I have frozen. As I thought, there are really only three 'good' ones for day 3 as they are 6 cells, the other embies are a 5 cell and three 4 cells, which she said might not come to anything. She said if we defrost all of them and leave them overnight, hopefully there should be 1 or 2 still dividing the next day. They will only leave them till day 5 if there are more than 2 to choose from. I must admit I have not got that much hope, but you never know. For my first IVF cycle and the FET, I had 8 cell embryos on day 3 and they didn't work, so... 
But will definitely do another IVF at the Lister if this FET isn't successful.
Sing and Sign sounds fun - glad you enjoyed it and I'm sure Sam did as well, even if it was just a different bit of floor to explore! 

Hope everyone else is ok? 
Must go and put a fish pie in the oven for tea!
Hettie x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ron - Meeting in Brighton is cancelled tom.   Such a pain as I had you, my mate in the evening and another FF for saturday lunch all booed in!! Have rebooked for next month so we will see!!! 

Hettie - sounds like you have lots on the go and Lister sounds fab.  

Hi everyone else. X


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Oh no!!! What a bummer..sounds like it'll be a good weekend down here weatherwise too!  We'll catch up next month.

Hettie - Sounds like you were impressed with the Lister.  We liked them as well..thought they were professional but at the same time 'human'.  Although the place was busy (often over-ran) but it also felt calm, not like in the middle of a train station!!!  The reception comes to recognise you & are really friendly.  If you can, try & get Liz the scanner as she is fabulous!!! 

We're off to the park later on then I'm having my hair coloured & cut (& hopefully look less like an old hag!!!)

Have a good day everyone

Ron
x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi everyone!
Where are you all?!!! 
Hope you all have a fab weekend! I'm going to a family do today (50th wedding anniversary of aunt and uncle) and then tomorrow probably just stuff around the house and hopefully a swim at the local pool. So not that exciting!
Got to go and do my exercise DVD now. Been putting it off long enough this morning!
Hettie x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls, had our 16 week scan today (after having to wait for two hours mind) - all is well. Babies looked good and we heard the h/b's. Interesting to see they are now together and placents are touching. Next scan is 22nd Oct when we can hopefully see the sexes.

Hope you are all okay.

Kyla xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Great news Kyla - hmmm have we had bets with you? I'm thinking.... one of each!  

Hows everyone else?  On ******** again?!!


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all

Hope you are all keeping really well.

I have an update on Jen for you all that she has asked me to post  -

Well it went well this morning My lining was 3.6mm
and the ovaries are clear so ready to start stimming! 
I had my first menopur there and it made my hip go a bit numb! The injection
mixing is much more of a pallaver so thankfully it can be done in the
evening as it takes a while to prepare.

Im having a scan next Mon, Weds and Fri but luckily they are all at 9am and
this morning I was in and out and in work by 10am which is brilliant! And
then all being well I suppose egg collection is scheduled for the following
Monday 1/10. 

Im just really pleased I havent fallen at the first hurdle! 

Im just wary that the side effects will start to kick in now.

Love Jen XXX   


      

Well that is great news from Jen & she is coping really well & staying positive as she can & not getting too over excited......i am doing that for her!!!   

Life here is busy & mad as ever.

Kyla - love seeing your updated bump pics they are great.  Hope you are looking after yourself. I think it is two girls XXX Really glad your scan went so well.  

Laura  - the answer is yes i think we are all on ********    Hope you are doing ok back at work.

Ron - Hope you are well XXXX

Hettie - We are all here just not as much anymore it seems XXX 

Hi to Sue as you may be back from your break soon

Hi to Fran, Lou, maddy & anyone i have missed.

Nicky any news??     

LOts of love Susie XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All

Sue  - Let Jen know we all have our toes crossed for her, and simms makes you feel better than the d/reg bit.

Kyla - bump looking good!

Hettie - hows you? Feeling ready for your next cycle?

Ron - Hows you? Are you feeling ok about everything?  

Lou - Long time no hear hope you are ok.

Nicky - youwere testing weekend? Hope it was good news for you?  

I'm ok, work is pretty stressful, still trying to catch my tail after having 2 weeks off.

XX


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh my - you really are all on ******** arent you?! 

Hello my luvverlies,

Thanks Susie for posting all my news. You are a sweetie.  
Im afraid that since I wrote to her, the side effects have hit me from the menopur and now I am well and truly on the rollercoaster     Laura, I dont think I will be as lucky as you as Im climbing the walls at the moment!
Im dreading the menopur tonight but know its just part of the process and its only for 2 more weeks. I must keep focusing on the end result I want.
It reminds me of when I was on clomid - I had to force it down my throat some days.

Oh well I hope you are all ok and venture one day back here to tell me how you are! I darent sign onto ******** as I would never get anything done at home otherwise.

Love to you all
Jen xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jen - ******** does make me very unproductive! Weird I found I felt good on the stims, was the d/regging I felt rough on.  So when is your first stimms scan?

Hi everyone else! 
X


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Laura

Im feeling very lonely here! 

I knew I was speaking too soon when I said IVF was a lot easier than I imagined!!!!!!!  

My first scan is next Mon, then Weds and Fri.
Then all being well egg collection the following Monday (if I get that far of course). It feels weird to be happening after all this time, as Im sure you know all about.

Jen x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Unfortunatley i can't remember life before IVF!! Its kinda taken over my world for the last couple of years.  IF is evil and takes over!!  I know its my fault for not getting on with my life but tis hard.

I find once I'm doing it I'm ok, its the waiting inbetween that makes me feel crap.  This will be my 3rd go, feel pretty negative about it, just going along with it.  There is no reason you think you won't respond is there?

Menapur is a pain to mix!! I cut my finger open on the practice run at the clinic and then had trouble opening any mre as I had big bandage round my thumb!!

XX


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

I know what you mean. It does take over.
I started a photography course on saturday and I must admit it was just so lovely to think and talk about something else for a change.

No I have no idea how I will respond as this is my first time. Just trying to be realistic thats all and trying not to bank on this first time working. I know that doesnt sound positive but how many times do you hear of people giving up and then falling pregnant? They are not being positive are they cos they've given up!!! 

It is a pain mixing isnt it - think of me at 9.45 when I will doing it myself for the first time! Thats the time Ive picked to give as least disruption to my evenings as possible.

I have a confession - Ive just been on ******** and havent a clue what to do! 

Jen xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh cool... Pm me your details and we can play scrabble! Ron and Sue are on there from here too!!

What dose you on? I was on top whack last time and took an age to mix up each night!!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Im on 300 (four bottles). Whats the top dose? You would think they would make different sized bottles wouldnt you?! 

I will PM my details

Gonna log off soon as Spud needs a walk xxx

Take care everyone xxxx

P.S. I think it will be 3rd time lucky for you


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Evening all

I think there is more posts on here tonight than there has been all week!!! 

Jen sorry you are still feeling rough & are having a hard time with the menpur. I will send you some of my rubbish jokes to make you smile tommorrow     see you on ******** then  

Love Susie XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jen - thanks ho I hope it will be too.  I am on 450 but I don't d/reg either.

Sue - Yes everyone seems to have disappeared from this thread!!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Sue! 
Ive joined ******** so invite me as a friend (you will see my pic).
I looked you up but didnt know which one was you.

Have to go now as I have to walk Spud Muffin! 

Sleep well ladies,  

Jen xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sue - I've asked Jen to me my friend so once she accepted then you can just find her through my profile. XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ron.... you really are a scrabble wizz.. I'm embarrased playing you!


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Laura - i found Jen & asked to be my friend to. Ron keeps beating me aswell at scrabble!!!

Speak soon

Love Susie XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls. Long day, so tired. I thought Nicky had been on (but maybe not) anyways, I'm sure she won't me spilling her good news. She is pregnant! 5 weeks today  She posted on her diary but might not have had time to post here as she has OHSS and is feeling poorly.

Kyla xxx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thats fab news thanks for letting us know Kyla.

Congratulations Nicky

   

   


Love Susie XX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

OMG! That's great news. Congrats Nicky!   Fingers crossed for you all the way.

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sue - Glad its not just me the ROn is beating!!

Lou - Results are in? Tell us please!!  

Nicky - Great news honey, wishing you a healthy next 8 months! XX 

Jen - Looking forward to scrabbling with you. X

Nearly the weekend!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - results are boring! I tested negative for everything except that my normal bacterial flora was so high it was off the chart. So now have to get DH tested asap as it's possible my crazy immune system is just fighting something off all the time. 

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nicky - Many congratulations on you   you sooooooooo deserve it hun.  Please look after yourself!!!! 

Susie & Laura - I have just been sooooooo lucky I had good letters..honestly it's all luckl!!!!! My friend has just trounced me by loads..I'm so embarrassed!!!

Jen - Sorry to hear about your f/x.  Like Laura, I felt OK during stimming, just plain rough d/r which seemed to be forever at the time!  I was on 300iu too & in the end DH became a dab hand at mixing them for me so all I had to do was to jab myself!  I'll search you out on ********!

Lou - Good to hear most of the results came back normal.  You just need to concentrate on that one & then hopefully you'll be able to achieve your dream.  How's DH?

Kyla - Bump looks as if it's cooking nicely!  

Sorry if I've missed anyone.  Off to do the ironing!

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hoorah its the weekend!!

Lou - No idea what the flora bacteria is!!  Whats does it mean in baby making terms? can they do anything for it?  

Ron - I can't believe you had a word that was 101 the other day.. that must be a record?!!

Jen - how you feeling? X

Hows everyone else? ANyone doing owt exciting?


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just wanted to pop in and say a huge congratulations to Nicky on her 
           

I am SOOOO pleased for you Honey-you really deserve this xxxx Take good care of yourself xxxx

As Laura has told you I am having a break from FF at the mo, need to get my head round what we are going to do next.........?

Big hugs to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maddy -


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maddy - can always come to face book and play scrabble!! No IVF talk at all!! (don't play Ron though as she is a professional I think and will kick your ar*e!)


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi everyone,
Nicky -  congratulations! Enjoy your pregnancy!    

Great to hear from people again! Not v.good at scrabble (should not really admit that as I'm a teacher! ) so will resist ******** at the moment.

Jen- glad to hear it is all going well. Hope the side effects are not too bad. I was quite lucky and did not really get any apart from I think one bad headache, but that was it. The mixing is a hassle, isn't it? My DH quite enjoyed doing it all though! 

Hi to everyone else! 

I have had a couple of blood tests done for the Lister. Managed to get my GP to do them which has saved some money. But have not got the results back yet. Am also in the process of organising the transferral of my frozen embies from Barts to the Lister. Waiting for my period to start at the moment so I don't have everything in place yet to start, so will be able to do the Natural FET the cycle after next. Looking forward to it, but I know it will be nerve-wracking defrosting all the embies at once. 

Hope you all have a good w/e.  

Hettie x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - You back from hols yet?

I'm out for lunch with Nikki today (assuming her OHSS is okay) so will pass on all your messages.
Been such a busy week for me. I get so tired in the evenings now - thought I was meant to 'bloom' at this time but maybe you don't with twins? DH is out tonight though so plan on sitting on the sofa with some chick-flicks and some chocs


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hettie - Pleased to hear things are moving nicely.  Have you got a courier sorted for the transfer or are you doing it yourself?

Kyla - Let's hope you start getting your energy back soon..I guess with twinnies you have 2 lots of everything going on in there!

Don't listen to Laura about my scrabbulous ability..it is pure fluke & I will be found out soon! 

Maddy - Please look after yourself.  You're welcome back anytime, you know that & we don't have to talk about baby-related things!

Have a good weekend everyone

Ron
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls  

i'm still lurking about   

Nicky - many congratulations on your  , enjoy every minute 

Ron - How are you?

Laura - hey hun, u ok, have you been up to much?

Kyla - hope you had a nice lunch with Nicky, your bump looks lovely 

talking of ********, i have just signed up and would love to chat to anyone 

Tracey


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tracey hon I will pm you my face book details.
Macey is looking a really little cutie!

X


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi ya

Hope you are all having a really nice weekend.

Quick question for you all - I want to get my notes from Barts & i can remember you were all talking about this a while back & i was wondering if you could point me in the right direction. 

1. Who do i write the letter to?
2. What do i say in the letter?
3. How much do i send a cheque for?
4. Who do i write the cheque to?
5. Any other pointers that will help?

We have an appointment booked at Holly House for the 21st of November if Barts don't stick to what they said they would do which was start my tx asap so this is a back up plan & i would like to have my notes ready to give to Holly House with my latest results etc.

Can any one of you lovely ladies help me please??

Diet is going ok but very slowely i have 6lbs left to go & it is a very hard battle at the moment but i am very positive that i will manage by time i go the appoinment on the 7th Nov.

Speak to you all soon here or on ********.  

P.S don't believe a word Ron says about not being good at scrabble!!   

Love Susie XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Susie - I got my notes a while ago so might be best to call them but it cost me £10 and I just wrote to the fertility department. I called a week later to check it was being done though, as they are not the most reliable. Congrats on the diet btw! 

Had an apt with the m/wife today. Apparently my dizzy spells are down to my BP being only 100/50 - which is very low. My norm is 135/70. Not much I can do except take it easy so have told work to let me sit down more.
Otherwise all okay. Got to hear the heartbeats again, not quite sure of the readings as one kept moving around but think around 130 & 140 again.

Kyla xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kyla - Oh your bump is looking lovely!  Not long now til you find out the sexes.. my friend who having twins foudn out today she having one of each!  

Susie - I got mine a while ago, was £10 and you write to them requesting notes and bothj you and DH need to sign it.  Think cheque was to barts and the london nhs trust.. but you may wanna call and check. X

Jen - you about? Hows you doing?

Ron, Lou, Maddy, Sue, nicky - Hello!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girlies! 

First of all congrats Nicky on the BFP!! Thats fantastic news, well done.

Kyla - you take it easy you hear?! 

Hettie - good luck with transferring those precious embies  

Tracey - I havent been on ******** much lately but am going to venture on there in a min.

Laura and Ron Im look forward to playing scrabble with you soon! 

Susie - hiya darling - not long to go til you lose all that weight - well done! 

Hi to everyone else Ive missed  

Im ok thanks girls! Surprisingly so. After the initial wobbly day stimming Ive been feeling fine, in fact DH thinks I am more loving than normal! 
I went for my first follicle tracking today and am delighted to say that my lining is now 7mm which is better than ever I think!!!!! 
Also I have quite a few follies but they obviously need to grow quite a bit but they are pleased with my progress so far. I had a blood test and although Im staying at 300 iu of Menopur tonight they told me to reduce to 225iu tomorrow night, and then Im back at St Barts on Weds.
Does anyone remember Carol? Shes really lovely! 

Anyway, hope to see you over on ******** soon. Hope you are all well

Jen xx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Evening Ladies

sorry not been around much but went on hols for 10 days now home with a tan and cannot show it off as the weather is soooooo cold   ( just my luck)

anyway had to popin and Say Huge congratulations to Nicky you deserve this honey so take care of your self and that little bean/beans of yours. pop by occasionally and let us know how your getting on.

Kyla wow your bump looks cool I am very envious 

Sue I know your away but hopefully resting and enjoying yourself.

Jen sounds like things are going really well here's a little follie dance to keep em all growing       

Susie well done on the weight loss I know it's hard but you will get there really soon and Barts cannot say no 
it's good you have a back up plan though.

Tracey good to hear from you too Macie looks sooo cute

Hettie sounds like things are moving for you again good news Track record going from Barts to lister is good on here so fingers crossed 


right must dash have other boards to catch up on

Take care all

Fran


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for the follie dance Fran! Thats really kind of you.
Where does a jetsetter like you go on hols then?

Jen x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Jen

Turks and caicos islands in the caribean and florida ( sorry) but if this helps MIL was on the island too which does put a large dampner on hols

Fran


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

How gorgeous! 
Ahhhhh Im off with the fairys again............

Gotta go and jab now. Night all! 

Jen xxx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls 
Susie - well done on your dieting! I got my notes back in less than a week when I requested them from Barts. I addressed my letter to Ms Tozer, enclosed a £10 cheque payable to Barts and the London Trust and got DH to put his signature on the letter too. Hope you get a prompt reply too.

Jen - Happy jabbing!   Really pleased your treatment is going so well. Can't remember which one was Carol as I saw so many different dr/nurses but did see a nurse called Rudi quite a few times who was v.nice.

Fran - wow...sounds like a great hol! (apart from the MIL bit! ) Very jealous - I am desperate for a holiday abroad, but with the IVF we can't afford it.  Your right about the Barts to Lister move - I would be v.happy to end up with a little Sam!!! Which leads me on to.............

......Ron! - I spoke to the embryologist manager today at the Lister (Sophia?) about moving my embies. She said the courier would be about £150!!! So I think DH and I will do it by taxi! We will collect the special cannister from the Lister and get a taxi to Barts. They will transfer the embies into the cannister and then we will take our babies back to the Lister. All v.exciting. Have written to Barts but not heard anything, so tried to ring them today and of course could not get through! 

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you have not been blown away today! 
Take care
Hettie x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hettie - DH & I moved our embies from Barts ourselves but it was a 80 mile-ish journey that took 3 hours (lots of traffic jams). In the end wished we had used a Courier but I know the Lister is a lot closer.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hettie

No no no!!!! It cost us £45 + VAT & it was the best decision we've made!!!

The Courier (Kosta) we used was absolutely brilliant & between him, the embryologists at Barts & Lister, they sorted everything out for us & we didn't have to do a thing (apart from sign a couple of forms!). We were lucky in that we dealt with Shaun at Barts. Do you know any of the embryologists there? I think we had Waffa/Raffa?

Their details:

KYNISI COURIER SYSTEMS  LIMITED
Worldwide Express / Cryo  + Clinical Focus
3 Flag House, Brunswick Court
London SE1 3LH
England - United Kingdom
T: + 44 (0) 20 7357 0001
F: + 44 (0) 20 7357 0003
M: + 44 (0)7956 238 260

[email protected]

DH can't wait to tell Sam that he's travelled halfway across London on the back of a motor bike!!!

Good luck!!!

Jo - Go follies go...!

Ron
x




/links


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Girls - Got back last night.

Glad you can chat without me,  some quickies

Hettie - yep your being ripped off, I paid £120 with Kynisi to get mine from Barts to Brighton !

Nicky - so many, many congrats on your excellent news, lets keep hoping. , blasts again !

Maddy - good luck with sorting your life out, still here for you tho.

Jen - so plsd all sounds well on the stimming front - next wk biggie for you 

Susie - diet sounds as tho, it's coming on, your've only 6lb to go - you can do it 

Kyla - hope your ok and if it's any consolation my DH keeps asking when is the bloom going to happen, and I shout from the sofa this is the best it's going to get  Interesting about your bp tho, mine used to be 130/60 ish and last was 96/54 and I was told that was perfectly normal and acceptable - maybe your dizziness is just the 2 doing it to you - keep an eye on your food and drink. I have had a few times of needed to sit down quickly.

Found a pretty good baby shop in E/b, lady certainly knows her stuff - Nursery Warehouse (misleading name actually cos it looks pretty small but packed full of stuff), cot prices looked fairly reasonable to, Star Rd - off Upperton Rd, you park in Waitrose carpark.

Some of the hol was  and the other bit was  here's a sample of quotes

"_now your've finally got round to starting, can we assume number 2 will be on the way next summer"_

"_I've asked Father Michael to pray for yours and the baby's soul for messing with nature and dabbling in science, cos who knows what the future holds for the little one"_ - Remember that Only Fools and Horses scene where Plonker meets baby Damian  - well that came to mind.

this one was almost reassuring accept for one word _"I can see you are having a big heathly baby"_

and this one was almost even more reassuring and I thought of you too Kyla - mum to 7 nat pg's - "_you will have loads of stretching and cramping going on and it get's worse the bigger you get - just part of the course."_

Had scan this morning and shall we say Big Fella was camera shy - breech position and back to camera ! So with me being tilted head downwards twice, a lot of probe prodding, and then going for a walk and a jig they managed to get to see a bit more - anyway what they could see, head, brain, eyes, nose, lips, spine, arms and legs are all present and correct. Oh on the Big Fella part, looks like I was right already 3 ozs overweight, and has long legs (but that's no surprise considering this is a house of giants). The rest will have to wait for another day. It is amazing from those grainy pics they can tell there is no cleft palate.

Do you really want to know the flavour  ............. tbc 

See OBs tom.

Sue


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all

Hope you are all well & happy.

Sue - welcome back !!!!!! yes....yes...yes we want to know the flavour if you do allready know....pretty please....oh how exciting   

I will wait & see if Jen gets a chance to log on tonight & update you on her scan today & if she does'nt i will post you her update later. She is doing fantastic!!!!  

Off to sort out fmaily dinner. XX

Speak soon 


Love Susie XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - You big tease!  Of course we want to know the flavour! 
Nice to see you back girl - sheesh, some poeple should just never open their mouths. Pray for you indeed. Utter tosh.

I looked up Nursery Warehouse and they seem to sell the pram I am looking at so will definately be making a trip there in a month or two. Going to wait to 25 weeks or so before we start buying things but it's nice to window shop at the moment.

Ky xx

PS: Nicky has been spotting and is getting very worried - update by the weekend hopefully as she is too nervous to get a scan.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Please send Nicky lots of hugs..spotting doesn't have to be a bad thing!!!   

Susie - Please send Jen lots of    - we're praying for loads of healthy & juicy follies.

Have a good evening all

Ron
xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all sorry did'nt manage to get back o last night to post Jen's update but the DVD we watched just did not want to end.  

Here it is -

It went well again this morning. The Irish nurse (Carol) said I am doing
grand! My lining is now over 10mm (amazing) and I have loads of follies
growing nicely. I had another blood test and they will let me know again if
theres any change in the drugs. Back there again on Friday. I need 3 to be
over 18mm before egg collection. At the moment I have one at 15mm and 2 at
14mm.
They said I have more than enough follicles now, they just need to grow but
they are on track. I get the feeling that they are more worried about over
stimulation now.

So on Friday I will find out if EC will be Monday or not. If not, I will
just go back Monday for another scan and EC will be later in the week.


As you can see it is going really well & she is very positive & strong about it all.     

Speak soon.

Hope you are all well

Love Susie XX


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hello ladies,

I've not been on here for ages although do still keep nosing every now and then.

Due to start FET now, d'regging starts tonight but just wanted to find out what your opinions are on drinking alcohol before the actual ET.  I have a works night out next week and really want to have a drink but not sure if I should or shouldn't, I'm thinking that its not like i'm gonna be in the 2ww and its not like I need to be producing eggs this time so maybe its not that important just yet.  Any advice would really be appreciated, I'm trying to do this FET without it interfering too much in my normal life, if that's possible!!!

Also how are you all finding Barts now, I'm finding them an absolute nightmare, constantly engaged and never return calls, they say you should stay stress free but then they stress me out loads.

Sorry for the rant.  Hope everyone is ok though.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Paula

I am not under St Barts but I was just looking through the forum and saw your post.

I am currently undergoing IVF at Leicester Royal Infirmary, I asked them the same question about alcohol as I like the odd glass of wine, they said just one drink with dinner is fine as long as I didnt have any more than this.  They said the most important thing was to relax and not get stressed out about it all.

Hope this helps.

cal x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jen - great news.  

Paula - I do everything by email with Barts, I find it so much easier the phone system is cr*p!  Personally I'm not sure how much all this 'zita west' business works... but maybe I'm just bitter... maybe have enought to relax and enjoy yoursefl not enough to make you fall over??!

Nicks -  

Sue - Well?  We are waiting!

Susie, ron, lou, kyla - how are you all??


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girlies

Thanks for updating everyone Sooz! You are an angel.
As Susie said the stimming is going really well. I dont know how many follicles I have but its many above 10mm in both ovaries as at yesterday. Today though my stomach is really uncomfortable and Im feeling very sorry for myself. I know its par for the course though and cant wait for EC now. I will find out tomorrow if its going to be Monday or not.
DH says its going so well so far that its putting him under a lot of pressure. He says that when he comes into the equation (oops excuse that pun!  ) it may all go horribly wrong. Im still being realistic girls dont worry, I know what can happen. Im trying to look at all as one step closer at the moment.

Hi to everyone. I havent got too much time to spend so sorry for lack of personals.

Sue - Perlllllleeeeeeez tell us the flavour!!!! I cannot believe the comments you got on holiday. Especially the praying for your souls one. What a load of claptrap. Im sorry but I just feel really sorry for people like that. They are deluded.

Anyway, take care all. Will come on tomorrow and let you know the outcome of scan in the morning

Lots of love
Jen xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jo - Well done you for producing so many fat follies..you will feel bloated but at least you know it's working so far!!! Tell DH it's quality & not quantity that counts!!! Good luck & please keep us (or let Susie) keep us posted.

Paula - Hi hun, how are you doing?  Best of luck for this FET.  I really hope it's your turn this time round.   

Susie - What DVD were you watching?

We were watching an episode of Heroes (I LOVE it sooooooooo much!!!) when DH got called out by FIL as there's a fault on his PC..now they're both up in Asda trying to get a splitter & I'm mid-episode..grrrr...!!!

Have a good evening everyone

Ron
xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Jen - that's great news, doing really well - don't let DH get to you - you have your own stress and worries to deal with.

Paula - Good luck with the FET, as for drink well it seems everything in moderation won't harm until you get the BFP then start being careful cos not a lot affects the little ones before.    In fact I was surprised to discover it's not until about week 5/6 that what you do really affects them.      As you say as you are not producing eggs another reason not to worry so much.

Ron - hope the PC is fixed - nightmare.

Nicky - read your diary and I see you had a bleed in the 2 ww and still got a bfp, so hopefully this bleed is much the same as the 2 ww.    Just stay PUPO

Kyla - I knew the nursery shop info was a bit soon - but wanted to mention while I remember !  My handbook suggest start looking around wk 22 while you are still able to waddle and not tired, so as to at least narrow down the decisions and choices, so when you go back to buy it's a case of just walk in and I want that, that, that.    We have been advised by 2-3 baby shops that you need to order at least 6-8 wks before your EDD.  Good luck with the pram dilemma - do you want 3 or 4 wheels, solid or pneumatic tyres, fixed or swivel, 1 or 2 handles, as for colour they have swatches like choosing a sofa or curtains, and some handles have adult gadgets telling you temp, time, walking speed thingy.    You also need to buy absolutely everything pram related at the time cos colour and designs change, so no going back later, changed your mind you need a .............. 

Obs appt, went well yesterday, not much diff. from a m/w appt.

Oh and did I not mention the sex         - well it's Big Fella !

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Congrats on your BOY! You were right (I was wrong, I admit it  ) Great news honey.

Ron - Love the new photo.  I watched Heros earlier this year on the SciFi Channel - love it!!!

Jen - Good news on your follies - fingers crossed for EC.

Feeling icky - runny nose, sore throat - just what I wanted for the weekend. Off to sofa for next 48 hours.


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls - the weekend is here! 
Sue - Wow! Big fella!     Fantastic news! Well, to be honest, any flavour is great in my eyes! I am so pleased everything is going well for you. Enjoy shopping!!! 
Jen - well done! It sounds like you should get a good crop of eggs! Hope it went well today. I wonder if you have to wait for a phonecall today telling you when EC will be. I remember that is what they usually do.
Ron - that courier info is really useful - thanks. Still not sure what we are going to do though, will have to make some phonecalls on Monday. 
Paula - I agree with you on the Barts admin. I tried to get through for 2 days at the beginning of the week with no success!  The time I wrote an e-mail though, they did reply. Good luck with your FET - I'm about to start one too.

I'm off to a college reunion do this weekend, which I'm slightly apprehensive about. There will probably be loads of talk about how many children everyone has.  Anyway, I plan to get drunk and embarrass myself as I'm not likely to see most of them ever again!!! 
Enjoy your weekends!
Hettie x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi everyone! 

Sue - Big Fella ahhhhhhh! At least its not Big Bird of the large yellow feathered variety. I still cant get that imagery out of my mind! Im really pleased for you and your lovely little boy. Thanks for putting us out of our misery! 

Hettie - yep they called today to say that EC will be tuesday. I went to the scan today and got caught on the train. I phoned ahead and got straight though. It was about 8.50 so maybe thats the answer, to call just before 9am! 
Enjoy your reunion and hope its better than you are expecting. 

Ron hope you get the pc fixed soon. You are walloping me at scrabble and I need to chance to catch up! Love the photo. Didnt you say that sam had just licked your face when it was taken?! 

Paula good luck with your FET - and to Hettie too. Good luck with yours! 

Kyla - take it easy hun and put your feet up. Its nasty when you have a cold and cant take much for it. No hot toddies! 

Love to Susie, Lou, Laura and anyone else Ive missed.

It feels weird not having to inject myself tonight! 

Lots of love
Jen xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Yep woke up feeling worse. Joy  Back to bed methinks


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Jen - wow the time seems to have flown past, good luck for EC on Tues, and don't worry - what happens, happens.

Kyla - sorry to hear your feeling poorly, bed with hot water, lemon and honey is about the best that can be offered.    Apparently we are more prone to bugs etc cos immunity is low - so check your Vit C.

Hettie - hope the party is a huge success - there will be someone there worse off than you ie: no Mr Right  

Well I've passed on the news re: Big Fella, and the cousin that is praying for our souls is now convinced with what limited knowledge she knows of tx etc, that there was greater dabbling going on cos I've always said Big Fella ! oops guess I asked for that  

Well the weather hasn't been kind to my Dh this week and now he is in total mourning - the convertible goes today and he was hoping to enjoy the roof down at every moment  

Good day all

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - And you have a black cat, tell me do you cook on a stove or a cauldron? Some people should really know better. Honestly!  
I've had a couple of paracetamol to keep my temp down but otherwise it's been bed all day with OJ. Just made myself get up and shower for dinner and X factor so that I will be able to sleep better later.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Kyla - thanks for that   from the  - we were assuming as we had "dabbled with science" she was talking about designer baby stuff - so help us if he grows up blond blue eyed say 

No offence to any true Catholics reading this but my cynical one says that they can say whatever cos just a trip to Father Michael in the box and a hail Mary and all is ok with everyone.

Hope you feel better today.  In case it happens to you,  From wk 18+ I have times of pain/discomfort which I can't really describe as AF cramp - it feels more like I've eaten something dodgy and anytime soon will need to run to the loo, except I don't and even if I sit on the loo just in case and try, still no.    Checked with m/w and obs and they say it's just more stretching and changes cos bowel and intestines need to get pushed over to make way and this is probably what I am feeling - they did warn me that it can cause the need to run to the loo,

Ron - does Sam have a wardrobe and do you use it   Dh is saying there is no point getting one cos boys don't need to hang their clothes as much and certainly not for the first 5 yrs.    I've said that maybe the case but if we are paying good money for long lasting furniture then maybe you need to buy so the set matches now.

My niece came over last night just passed her driving test and today leaves home to work as a live in nanny, how old am I feeling at the mo


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - I've had the odd pain in that region this week actually. I was wondering if it was my bowels and the like being shoved around. Thanks for that hon, I don't have to Google it now 
Still feeling crappy - don't think I will go into work tomorrow. Feel shattered and out of breath and I think being PG is making it harder to get better. I looked it up and the general advice seems to be sleep and drink lots, that's it.

DH is making steaks for dinner - not that hungry but when I start to eat it kicks in (what I can taste of it anyway). Reading a good book and going for an early night again. Amazing to think we are 18 weeks tomorrow. As a twin pregancy that is nearly 1/2 way there!

Kyla xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good evening

Spent the weekend away at my cousin's & her DH & 2 kids who are 5 & 3. We had such a lovely time but it was tiring..gave us a taste of what's to come when we go on holiday next year!!! 

Kyla - You poor thing. This changeable weather does nothing to kill off bugs. There are certain types of antibios that is OK to take during pg. If you have an infection from the virus, best to get it checked out by the GP otherwise it may linger on far longer than you want it to. 

Sue - Wey for BF..me won, me won!!!  Re wardrobe, Sam has this one..

http://www.mamasandpapas.co.uk/product-3523395/type-i/

It also acts as a changing table. It is useful as there are coats & shirts you'd want to hang & you can always divide it in half so half is hanging space & the other you can put sleeping bags or bed sheets etc. The majority of his clothes are folded away in his drawers (the tall one the same set) but we're hoping the furnitue will last him for a good few years. There are a few things I've regretted buying but not that particular piece of furniture.

Jen - How is it going? When is EC?

You're right..Sam licked me on the face just before the picture was taken. It was disgusting but I laughed so much it made him laugh as well!!!

Hettie - Hope the college reunion do went OK. I went to one a few years back with the same dread but only 1 girl who we used to hang around with had children (one of them had Downs & she had her when she was in her early 20's!). The others had children but they were the school bullies so prob got up the duff at 15 or something!!!! 

Sing & Sign tomorrow morning..looking forward to it. Then hopefully if the weather stays nice, we're visiting Middle Farm in the afternoon.

Have a lovely day tomorrow.

Ron
x

/links


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

Just popping ito say hi.  Been in bed with migraine for days and eyes still sore.    

Kyla - hope you feel better soon. XX

Ron - Just noticed sam is nearly one! What his birthday plans? you having a party?

Sue - Ah you were right all along, a little man... any names yet?

Jen - good luk with scan tom.

Susie - Sorry not been scrabbling, not been well and looking at the comp in not good!

Love to all I've missed. X


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Just updated my photo. Didn't do a closer one as still full of cold and look disgusting


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Kyla - glad your've stayed at home, the best place esp, to get that rest.  Your've v. brave and committed with your pics.    As for feeling out of breath that maybe pg related too, I've had it a lot and it shocked me to begin with that even tho I was sleeping more I was suddenly so unfit, but apparently breathlessness is to due to hormones moving, us only having so much blood and it not being in the right place when we need it.

Laura - hope the head feels better - was drink involved at all       As for names well I've had one for ever (certainly before I knew what my DH's name would be) and now I've announced it to him - he hates it, and I can't think of anything else, so I've given him 2 wks to come up with an alternative.  He says he thinks of a name but then remembers somebody he worked/works with has that name and he goes off of it.

Ron - thanks for that link, I have the M&P book, so just need to badger DH that a wardrobe is required.  Not sure you are at Middle Farm today  .

Jen - good luck for EC, assuming your've had the call for tomorrow  

Well yesterday it seems we spent most of the day looking at pram catalogues and googling for prices, DH is mortified that even after selling his beloved car and compromising on the new one, it still doesn't appear big enough - but that helped us narrow the choice down and we have a shortlist of 4 now.

Today I've made Christmas puds and am starting decorating "the room" - just whitewash on the new plaster.  So if I go, it's cos I've done myself in again  


Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sue - No booze was involved... I've not had a drink for years (well since last weekend!!) Feeling very sick today. On A/L today back to work tom but may ring and book tom off too as feel like poo!  

Thats the thing with names, one of you will always know someone who is called it who they don't like!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - You poor thing. Hope you feel better soon.  

We are having a little party for Sam - just family & a few friends.  I can't believe how the time has flown..this time last year I'd just started mat leave!

Sue - Have you read the review for prams?  I wish we'd looked closer before we bought our 1st (we're on number 3 now  !).  Wardrobe with drawers are def handy..wouldn't know where to change S otherwise (before DH wants a changer over BF's cot, remember little boys have hosepipes & wees do go everywhere when nappies are off - we've had numerous accidents where we & S have been soaked!!!).  Perhaps that's be a good enough reason?? 

We're lucky that we chose S's name when we 1st started going out together..there was a bit of a glitch when we watched Who Wants to be a Millionaire & there was a contestant called Sam Smith who didn't know a simple question. He ended up phoning his dad who was also called Sam & he got the answer wrong! DH said 'Right, he's not going to be called Sam now!'

Jen - Hope it goes/went well!!

Kyla - Love the bump!

No Middle Farm this pm.  We went to a friend's instead.


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

evening all

Sue your just like me I always new T was a girl right from the off but big congrats on your big fella. My advice on names is don't tell anyone once you have chosen as everyone has an oppinion and they can put you off. but what ever you decide think of all the words it sounds like or rhymes with just to check out play ground suitablity.
on the wardrobe subject Teagan doesn't have one, she has a set of drawers with a change unit on top that when we don't need it any more folds back to create two shevles on top of the drawers. we have found not need for a wardrobe but defo agree with Ronnie high change table very important.
re prams when you look at them things to consider. 
how it folds
how heavy it is
how manuverble it is
size of your boot
does it collapse in one piece or do you need to take bits off
does it lie flat
can the baby face you even when it is older
will you be going off road/ or just town walking
can you have locked and unlocked (swivel) front wheels
colours!!!!! lots of
buy change bag etc at the same time or you'll never get it 
buy foot muffs seperate as they are often too small and most fit all prams plus there are some very cool trendy ones
I am sure there's more 
but finally if you see someone with the one you fancy ask them about it and try and sneak a push.

Kyla this applies to you too  
hope your feeling better this evening


Laura hope you feel better too

I have a mega busy week just got back from NYC and off to florida wed, had sing and sign this morning then friend staying this evening due any min and have to pop to my office in crawley re pay talk tom, back from florida fri, steve on stag do all weekend and I have a freinds kids bday party sat friend staying sat pm then a all day thingy sunday  think may be knackered by sunday night!!!!!

will catch up more soon

take care all

Fran


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Jen - thinking of you with EC today, fingers are crossed.

Kyla - hope your feeling back to normal, well pg normal.

Ron - yes I have read pram reviews, and think I've come out more   than before, you get into the mode of well lots of reviews this one sounds perfect and then all up in the air cos someone says something to contradict.

Thanks for the wardrobe link, had a look and showed it to DH and yep that's ok it will pass - I see M&P have several sorts which vary in height so I guess next job is to work out what's a good height.  As we are lucky with space I don't see why we have cram everything into one thing anyway.

I was going to ask what did you think of those changer over cot thingy's, seemed a bit impractical to me.

RE: WWTOBAMILLIONAIRE - Sam Smith not knowing - I think that is my Dh's prob, he says he thinks of Tony then he remembers that he likes he's drink and the various scrapes that causes.

Fran - thanks for the tips on praming choosing, I think we had them all covered.  DH had suggested that we go up to people in the street and ask them about their pram, and we saw one at the scan appt last wk so I said go on then - but he didn't  

I'm not planning on telling anyone the name cos I do remember your MIL and the emotions that caused with T's name.    Mind you the name has slipped twice when friends have asked what's wrong with it that DH wouldn't like that.

Ok off to do a bit of painting.

Hope the day is going well

Sue


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Good evening girls,
Sue - good luck with choosing prams, it must be great fun! 
Fran- wow - you sound lile you are going to be amazingly busy!   Hope you get to enjoy it all. 
Ron - hi, I hope Sam's party goes really well. Have fun blowing up ballons! Thank you so much for the courier info. I phoned them yesterday and spoke to Kosta. He said it would be £55 + VAT (that's inflation for you!) but he was very helpful explaining it all. So we will probably go with him. I e-mailed the Barts embryology dept (gave up with the phone!) and Trish has got back to me so I am going to try and sort things out with her tomorrow. No rush though as I have been waiting to start my period so I can do the blood tests Jaya at Lister requested. I am now on day 36! Did a pregnancy test this morning, but it was negative  My cycles used to be anywhere between 28 and 36 days, but since having acupuncture they have always been between 28 and 32. So a bit miffed my period is not here now I want it to be! Typical! 
Jen - really hope EC went well today. You'll probably feeling a bit sore and tired tonight, but should feel better after a good nights sleep. 

Hi to everyone else. I hope you are all well now.

I should not have worried about my college reunion do. I really enjoyed it!!!  Quite a few glasses of white wine were had! But no embarrasing stories to tell...well, not that I'm going to admit to! Luckily I was in such a good mood, that when they all (nearly all!) started getting photos out of their children, I did not care. Thought perhaps it would have been nice to have photos of my seven frozen embryos! That would have caused a few shocked faces! 

Hettie x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hettie - I would have loved to have been a fly on the wall if you had shown the photo of your frosties to your old school chums!!!  

I hope you get the frosties to the Lister safely & that you also have a chance to tell your LO how they were on the back of a motorbike before they were even born!

We're looking forward to having a party for Sam (although he wouldn't care less at this age!!).  Trouble is my mother is coming down & we'll have to clear out the back/junk room.  

Sue - I know what you mean about being   over prams.  What have you narrowed it down to? Re furniture, if you're interested in the M&P range, it's worth having a look at them in the flesh before deciding.  There are M&P shops across the South East (plus local stockists).  We went to the one in Regent Street & we had a good look at everything.

Laura - Hope you're feeling better.

Have a good evening

Ron
xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone i thought i would come on here & post Jens's news as she has given me permission to do so.

I'm so excited for her     

Sorry........here goes........

Yesterday morning Jen had her e/c & it went well she left 9 eggs at Barts to do there thing  over night. She was feeling pretty rough & out of the game when she got home. I expect all of you on here will understand that feeling too well.

This morning i recieved a text from her & six eggs have fertilised & she is feeling a little better than yesterday. They are unable to grade them yet but i am sure when they do i or Jen will update you all. She has been told by Barts to take it very, very easy as she is a risk of OHSS so she is at home infornt of the TV with her feet up.

So lets cross everything for Jen as she is doing so well.       

If you get a chance to read this Jen i wish you all the luck in the world .     

Wow lots of talk of prams & wardrobes going on!!

Hope you are all keeping very well. I don't know where my time is dissapearing to at the moment.   Mind you i do look after a 15 month old for 10 hours a day & he is getting more of a handfull!! Still lots of you on her have that to look forward to     
I promise i will get on here & catch up with you all soon.

Lots of Love Susie XX


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Afternoon ladies  

i'm still here   

Jen - thats great news, wishing you all the luck in world for good grade embies, thanks sue for updating us

Sue - How are you feeling hun? its soooo exciting chossing a pram, do you know which one you fancy

Ron - hiya hope your well, whens Sams party, can't beleive a year has almost gone

Fran - hiya u ok? you always seem so busy 

Laura - hope your feeling better hun 

Kyla - hope your feeling better and that nasty cold is going 

a big hello to all i have missed

love and hugs to you all


Tracey 
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jen - What wonderful news honey. Six is a fab number!!   

Susie - Thanks for keeping us informed.. not long to your next appointment now!  

Tracey - Hiya honey!!! Lovely to hear from you.. how are you and the lovely Macie??

X


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Jen - that is really good news, well done you - oh and DH of course, plsd he pulled it off - um is that pun   Take care and rest up, make sure you drink lots for that OHSS.

Susie - thanks for the update, well hope the weight is falling away - I'm sure you are doing really well - 1 month to go so lets give it the final push      Having a 15 month old should be helping 

Tracey - wow isn't Macie growing - um exciting choosing a pram, not sure that's the words I'm thinking - daunting & scary comes to mind.

Ron - yes I can't believe either a year is nearly here

Kyla - hope your feeling better, assuming you are back at work and taking it easy so no time to post.
Have you heard from Nicky, hope she's doing well

RE: prams - on the short list, mainly cos they fit the car boot are : Jane Nomad or Carrera - plus we like this one cos you don't have to buy a carrycot too, cos the car seat lays flat.    Bebe Confort Loola (altho, read some bad reviews) and iCandy Apple, several people have suggested this one cos later you can buy a pip to convert it to a pear when Number 2 arrives  

Whitewash painting continues .........

Have a good day all

Sue


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Wow what did I say yesterday that scared you all off  over to ********  

Ron - what do you regret buying ?

Hope everyone's well and having a good day.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue -  came home and slept mostly the last couple of nights. Back at work but still feeling quite yukky. Wish this cold/cough would go already.

Kyla xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Poor Kyla, let's hope it does go soon - have you got anything from the chemist, they maybe able to suggest something, otherwise soon I think it's as Ron suggested and off to Docs.

Hope everyone else is well and having a good w/e - weather's pretty good.

We are off to BIL's - he has brought himself a new laptop and does know how to get it up and running - yes Ron, I know  

Sue


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hello!
Hope everyone is having a great weekend and enjoying the sunshine!
Kyla - hope your cold goes soon. Wishing you better. 
Sue - glad you are not on ********, or there would be no-one on here!  Are you still painting your big fellas's room? Have you decided on a colour scheme?
I am having a quiet weekend - catching up on sleep, getting a few things done around the house,etc.
My period has arrived at last - day 39! - don't know what that is all about. I will let the Lister know the length of it, in case it affects how they plan my natural FET next month. At least I can get my blood tests done now on Monday, then as soon as I get them back from the GP will send them on to the Lister. Will be sorting things out with the courier next week to get my embies moved.
Gonna go and do some ironing!
Hettie x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Well we got home from BIL's 9 pm last night, shattered which was odd really cos I had spent most of the time sitting knitting !    We had to go to PC World to buy some more bits that he hadn't - which was a bonus cos got to B&Q to pick up paint.

Hettie - yes Big Fella's room continues - next week the real fun colours start - I have a blue sky, aqua sea and yellow sand - going with an under the sea theme - well that's the theory  

I def. think you need to mention this odd AF month, they are never usually interested in the variations as long as you have one, but it may concern them doing nat FET but then again it shouldn't be a worry cos they will just keep scanning you and getting you to do OV tests until the time is right - have you stocked up on OV kits   Clearblue are recommended.

What tests are you doing ?    Getting very excited for you - Ron and I are great advocates of a nat FET  

Jen - hope the OHSS didn't kick in and you are now PUPO - please let us know when you can  

Well we have fog here

Sue


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Huge  to Nicky - just spotted your post on the 1st Tri board and very excited that your scan went very well and the bleed was nothing,  pg with twins !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If it helps there's a girl on the 2nd Tri board and I remember all through 1st Tri she's was bleeding, having scans every 2 wks and could find no cause of it - her twins were fine too.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - LOL, our clinic has had a real run of twins it seems. Double blasts have only produced one singleton pg for them so far. Awesome news though isn't it? I was going to post it but thought she might come on.
BTW, you going to do a bump pic? I know you don't like to show your face but you could go from neck to thigh 

I like your colour scheme. We are going with yellow - mostly becuase we have two pots left over from painting our hallway


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Wow theres lots of news on here. I can hardly keep up! Glad you have been chatting too.
Kyla - hope you are feeling a bit better? Yellow is a wonderful happy colour.
Sue - Under the water theme sounds brill. Will you be painting loads of colourful sealife too? You can really let yourself go on children's rooms cant you? 
Nicky! Congratulations on having twins!!!!! Fab news that everything is ok.
Hettie - Good luck for the natural FET. I dont know anything about it but Im very interested because I now have four grade 1 embies in the deep freeze at St Barts!!! 

Yes girls, sorry I havent been on but my news is as follows:
All six that were fertilised were grade 1s and all bar one were 4 cell. Only 1 was 3 cell (cant understand why that was still grade 1?)
Anyway, I now have 2 grade 1, 4 cell embies on board, and am playing the waiting game. Its hard as you know because every little pain and twinge (and there have been lots) has me wondering whats going on. I dont know if OHSS or the EC or what. Not feeling too happy on the progesterone (did anyone else feel this?). Yesterday I woke up very tearful and was convinced it hadnt worked. I know its too early to know anything but I just dont 'feel' pregnant. Im drinking over 3 litres of water and I think Im keeping the OHSS at bay.
So Im wondering how FET works and whether I will do what Hettie is doing and get them moved first. Are you going for Blasts Hettie??

Lots of love to Susie and Laura. Hope you are both ok. You're appointments are not too far off now! Im sure I will see you from time to time on ********.

Ron - when is Sam's birthday?!?! 

Sorry if Ive missed anyone. Love to you all

Jen xxx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi!
Jen - well done! Two grade 1 embies is brilliant! And four to freeze! (The grade refers to the regularity in size of the cells and whether there is any fragmentation, not the number of cells. So for example, you can  have a 2 cell embie that is grade 1 or an 8 cell embie that is grade 2, 3 or 4)
The 2 ww is the longest 2 weeks of your life, so try to keep your mind on other things! Have you taken anytime off work? 
When you come to need the frozen embies for a sibling     you could do your FET at Barts or take them somewhere else. I did do my first FET at Barts. I had 3 frozen. They defrosted 2 and they both survuved the thaw so they were put back in straight away, as that is what they do at Barts. Unsuccessful though. So I was left with one in the freezer. My last IVF I had six more frozen so I now have seven. This time I really want to defrost all seven at once and have the strongest two put back in. So that is why I have moved clinics. Yes, I am hoping they get to blast....fingers crossed.
Sue - the colours sound lovely - blues and greens are my favourite. I am in the middle of DIY at the moment - this post is a break from varnishing the downstairs loo door.
The Lister (Jaya)asked me to get my FSH/LH and E2 done as my last results were in January. I think this was generally in case I decided to do IVF rather than the FET (I was undecided at the consultation). I also got tested for APL, ACA and LA and have already sent those results to the Lister. She also wanted me to get AMH tested, but the GP can't do that so I will have to pay for that at the Lister. I think these tests are to decide whether I should take aspirin or heparin during the 2ww. (?)
I will tell Jaya about the long cycle. I did tell her about my previous FET which also happened to be a long cycle (I surged on day 24!) but she said that was not a problem. When she explained the natural FET to me, it sounded like they would do scans and then give me an injection (trigger jab?) near ovulation rather than rely on OPTs. Will find out more soon. 
Kyla - hope the cold is on its way out.  

Hettie x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Hettie for the info. That really helps. Im still unsure what to do yet but like you say this 2ww is horrendous.

I think Ive really ballsed up today actually. We decided to go for a short walk in the woods as I needed some fresh air. Ive been off work since EC but Im going back tomorrow since I cant keep having time off and I feel (did feel) a lot better.
Well there are 2 walks in our woods. A yellow one which always used to be the long one and a blue one which was the shorter. You had to follow the coloured arrows. Well you guessed it, its changed. We followed the blue one thinking we would be done in 20 easy mins and it ended up the long one and we were walking for over 2 hours! I kept having to stop because I was so worried I was overdoing it. You have to understand that walking for 2 hours is too much for me at the best of times.
Anyway, when we finally got back to the car I was exhausted and sweating. Thats not exactly taking it easy and in my case its over exertion.
When I got home I went to the loo and I had terrible burning in my tummy. Im so petrified that Ive done something to jeopardise my chances. I mean I have responded so well all this while and have 2 grade 1 embies and its all down to me now and Ive really messed up.   
Im trying to think positive that my little embies are still nestling in but I feel like Im setting myself up for a bitter disappointment if I really let myself think that way.
Please girls do any of you have any words of wisdom to help me??

Jen xx

P.S. Susie I hope you get your new PC set up and sorted soon


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Evening Girls

First of all Nicky, many congratulations!!! Twins The Esperance is great for producing twins, aren't they??  

Jen - Please don't worry & get stressed out about over-exerting yourself.  Remember if you ttc naturally, you wouldn't even think twice about doing anything in these 2 weeks.  It's only because we've known through all the stages that we are so aware of what's going on with our body.  I round the 2ww the hardest as there is absolutely nothing you can do apart from wait..and wait..and wait! 

Sam's Birthday is the 1 November.  He'll be in nursery that day.  I'd planned to spend the day with him but the nursery is throwing a party for him so I can't really take him out for the day! Never mind, at least he's having his own party with us a few days later!

Hettie - When I had the natural FET at the Lister, then scanned me every few days until I was near OV, then they told me to use the OPK until I surged, then I'd tell them so they'd thaw my frosties.  Unfortunately I'd missed the surge (mis-used the OPK  ) so I had to wait another month & to be on the safe side, I went up to London & collected a trigger jab (didn't want to miss OV again!).  They were very good..I couldn't fault them at all.

Sue - Colour scheme sounds lovely.  We chose yellow for Sam as I'd always wanted yellow for a nursery - it's a warm colour.  As for regrets, pram is 1st, bouncer a close 2nd. We live & learn!

Susie - Hope you're OK & AF has arrived.

Kyla - You OK now??

Laura - How are you doing?  You finished that giant tube of Smarties yet??  

DH & I spent an evening Sam free last night as the IL's kindly took him for the night.  It felt really weird but we had a lovely evening & an undisturbed night!!! I went to pick Sam up at 9:45 - MIL said 'Blimey, you're early..we haven't got him dressed yet!!!!'. I did miss him!!

Hi to everyone else that I'd missed.

Ron
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

Just a little hello to you all.

Jen - congrats for getting such fab embies on board..  

Ron - Yup... smarties only lasted the evenign... I'm such a pig.. feeling a bit dwon at the moment and Smarties and anything fattening seem to be finding there way into my mush lately.  

Nicky - Fab news!!  

Kyla & Sue - hows you adn the bumps?

I'm ok, feeling a bit crap of late, alot of rubbish happening at work and feel like my head is going to explode, feeling very baby sensitive at the moment (more than normal) so finding coming on here pretty tough.  

Will catch up wth you all on face book though!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - I know how you feel, but try to stay positive. You start your cycle again soon, and this could be the one!

Ron - Feeling much better today thanks hon. Finally seem to be shifiting this cold/cough although still coughing a bit I got a fairly good nights' sleep for once.

Jen - Don't worry about it. You embies are probably still just getting comfy so wouldn't have been aware you exerted yourself. Tummy pain was more likely you pulled something. Rest up but I am sure you are fine.
I did a walk in the woods yesterday too and two miles took me nearly an hour. I get so out of breath 

Kyla xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Sorry to hear you're having a bad time at work again.  Also sorry that we've been a bit insensitive re baby talk.  We're all on different parts of the IF journey & sometimes we do forget that. 

If anyone else find it difficult to come on this thread at the moment, then sorry too, as we really don't mean to make anyone feel uncomfortable.

Have a good evening everyone

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Aft'noon

Jen - nope, I'm sure you haven't done anything to hurt the embies - far too early really.   Probably just done more damage to yourself.   On the 2ww I was up a step ladder hanging curtains!    So it's over to nature now and what happens, happens.   As for thinking about FET - don't even go there, you are PUPO and need to be thinking positive thoughts.

Afraid I have to disagree on the 2 ww being horrendous - I found the wait for the scan worse, but maybe that's in hindsight.

Laura - sorry your feeling crap - and very sorry for not helping with that (I had been aware of feeling guilty cos I do remember what it is like to read all this exciting baby planning news and it not relevant to you)   I will shut up, in my defence I was trying to prove how well I am doing at believing what is happening.     Just hang on to your dream and one day it will be you.   

Kyla - yep being out of breath is a good pg sign (as if you need another   )   sometimes I'm shocked that I only just made it up the stairs - and the joy is it is likely to get worse.  Re: Bump pic, not as organised as you and haven't got one.  Did consider scan pic but we don't even know what the white little line on the pic is, and if I post that, no one would believe it was 22 wk scan pic      You do forget tho, I did show my face once, a long time ago - I recall you saying something about how happy I looked and my hair colour was wrong for the impression somebody had of me  

Hettie - sounds like Dr Jaya has everything covered, hope the GP got his tests sorted for you too.

Ron - it sounds weird to say great news on being Sam free - but again what lovely IL's you have - glad you enjoyed your time together.

Susie - what's happening ?

I'm not up to much again, the hips and back have stiffened - old bones  

Have a good eve

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks so much for your assurance that I will be ok. I would have said exactly the same things probably. 
Im trying to keep positive and my hypnosis CD has been coming into its own this week. I have hardly any twinges now.

Susie is fine, her AF has come on and shes been suffering a bit with that. She is still on track to lose all the weight and is on the final stretch for that. Her appointment is on the 7th Nov so its creeping up for her. She's been great in emailing me all the time bless her. I think shes been playing around a lot on ********! Come back soon Sooz! Stop badgering George Clooney to play scrabble with you!

Laura - hope you enjoyed the smarties! I love em. In fact Im not sure if there is any choc I dont like. Mind you its so long since Ive had any. I have a box of Lindt chocs in the kitchen unopened. Ive decided that if I get bad news next week Im going to shove the whole lot down my neck! 

Sue - thanks for your email today. Hope those bones start to ease for you soon.

Kyla - hope you are feeling better still? Its so nasty feeling so crap and not really being able to dose yourself up with a hot toddy!

Ron - how are you and little Sam? So glad you had a lovely time out with hubby. Its so hard to keep those date nights when a baby comes along isnt it?

Hettie - when is it your next appointment at the Lister? And when do you get all your results

Love to everyone Ive missed 

Lots of love
Jenny xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No no no!! Please don't shut up about your lovely baby stuff on my account.  I have to remind myself IVF can work sometimes!! To be honest it doesn't really feel like its possible most days!  

I'm having lots of trouble at work and feeling really stressed and tired.  I guess as well I'm getting anxious about the next cycle of IVF. I wish I was having it else where and doing soemthing different, but I'm not and I have no confidence that it will work at all.. or even have a 'good' cycle.  I'm getting really scared about my response or lack of it, scared about the EC as it was horrid last time, scared I'm going to become a mad person again!!  Over the summer I've felt pretty sane for a change, not the IVF is looming I'm feeling all the anxieties from before and I'm just super sensitive to EVERYTHING!!!

AF due on Friday so maybe I won't be as mad after that?!!!

I didn't mean to upset anyone.... you ladies have a right to talk about your bumps.. you've earned it!!!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Laura - you didn't upset me, I upset you !    But bless you for knowing that we have earned our bumps and babes and want to talk about it.

What you are feeling with the rollercoaster starting again is perfectly normal and we all go through it, and unfortunately each time it gets harder and scarer cos you've learned so much about the ins and outs, and the possible outcome.    Try to remember that each tx is different and what happened at the last EC may not happen this time, your egg outcome may not happen again - we've all had cycles with different egg count numbers - so may you.

One of the reasons I delayed my tx this last time was I was just too scared.

Just believe in yourself think positive and hopefully you will get there with your dream - just like Kyla and myself persisted with.

And try to see the positive side of us talking about our babes and bumps - see Ron's Sam, Kyla's and my bumps (and all the others) as a daily reminder that YOU CAN DO THIS !  

OK, I need to lie down now.

Sue


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Girlies

Sorry for my lack of presense recently. As Jen filled you in on i have had a tough one this time with my Af. It can be horrible anyway but this time has been worse one i can remember for a long long time. I was very, very moody &   tearful from about tuesday last week & since i came on well!!!! It has been awful back ache, cramps & so very heavy & lots of huge clots sorry for tmi!!! I spoke to Jen on email yesterday & she made me feel a little better & said it maybe cos of my strict dieting & detoxing at the moment & i was going to leave it another day to see if it would get better(before getting a doctors appt) & touch wood today it had gone back to normal. Well sorry you lot don't need to know my yucky goings on. 

Also Recently one of our friends has just got pregnant & she is only 25 & tried for 2 months!! That is lovely but we were asked to go out & celebrate which is also normally really good & i am up for celebrating peoples good news.....but it was last Friday & i was feeling awfull & my mood was low & i was so tearful all day for no reason i must add!!!  We got there & we talked about her & pregnancy for an hour & then she talked at me about IVF for another hour & how her best friend & coisen had had a couple of attempts each & how it had not worked & how tough it is!!!!   Well i was so glad that i had to go an get fd from the guides & get out of there. I had to compose myself in the car & sobbed for a while like a silly moo!! When i got to the guides i was ok thankgod! It was just the wrong day to sit & talk about everything & it really hit me.

Well thankgod that phase of my af is over!!!    I feel better now thankgod & not silly & tearful.

Well you lot have been busy chatting.

Laura - Sorry you are finding it tough at work at the moment, it is probarly cos you are stressing about your next tx. I have asked George Clooney on ******** to play scrabble if he gets back to me i will share him    i know i am mad   

Sue - Sorry for not being here but i am back.....oh know she says!!   I so love the sound of your "big Fella's" bedroom i would love to able to do something like that but i am aful at arty DIY things. Hope you keep resting well in between all this decorating.  

Jen -    Time is flying by & i still have everything crossed for you & thanks for being there for me to moan at during the day when i have been feeling things are getting on top of me. Take Care XX  

Ron - WEll here is the scrabble queen of ********....well i am keeping up a bit this time but she has beaten me at every game so far!!!   Hi ya hun hope you are ok?? Glad you had a nice time at the weekend when Sam was looked after for you overnight & it was lovely hearing you missed him aswell. Speak soon XX 

Kyla - My God every time i see your bump update picture you have grown sooooo....much  What size are you going to get too    Glad you are feeling better & more up & running.

Nicky - Wow congratulations in joining the twin bumps XXXX  

Hettie, Maddie, Tracie & anyone i have missed a big hello & hope you are all really well.

Well i will get off now otherwise you will wish i had'nt bothered coming back   

Love Susie XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Susie -   - sorry your having a hard time, one day it will all be ok.

Can totally sympathise, used to have AF's just like yours - what sorted mine   Stopping the dairy completely, discovering I had candida so cutting out yeast and probably several Laps.  

Have you read Endometriosis by Dian Shepperton.


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks Sue

I have read a few books but not that i one i will have to have alook out for it thnaks. Hope you had a nice lay down. XX   

Susie XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Susie - ISBN 0-00-713310-3 - her names actually Dian Shepperson Mills & Michael Vernon - Endometriosis A key to Healing and Fertility through Nutrition.


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Sue

Thankyou very much for that i will get it ordered either with the liabary or if am feeling lazy amazon.  

Susie XX


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

can anyone help me,i got a letter this morn saying im to be funded for one course of ivf at st barts ahhh still in shock,but what i wanted to know is what time do you normally have to have scans appointments exct,as i have only been in my job 2 months so dont really want to let them know,i finish at 1pm so not to bad...help stressing already lol alos how long did it take for u to get 1st appoint once told yr gp going to refer u..thanksyou
sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue - Welcome to this thread & well done for getting the funding.

In answer to your question, as it's been a couple of years since my tx, I'll let the other girls who have been there more recently answer it as they'll have more of an idea with schedules & timing etc.

Good luck with your tx

Ronnie
xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Sue

Well done for getting closer to IVF! 
Was the letter from St Barts or from your GP? It might be worth phoning them directly to see how long their list is as it differs depending upon your area. I only had to wait about 11 weeks from the time my GP referred me which I was amazed at.

You will need to go to a consultation first which is about 1/2 a day. They you go for an info day when you are about to start which takes all morning.
You can schedule all your scans first thing in the morning if you wish and you are more or less in and out. You will need on average 3 to 4 of those. Then Egg collection day is an all dayer (and possibly the next day) and then embryo transfer, perhaps another morning. Where do you work? 
I work in the city and luckily could get to work quite easily from St Barts.

If you have any questions dont hesitate to ask. Ive just finished my first treatment and Im now on the 2ww! 

Good luck with it.

Jen xx

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning all 

Special hello to Sue (another !) -  I was also there 2 yrs ago, so glad Jen has been able to fill you in - what she says sounds the same tho, some of the appts are am, good luck with getting pm appts - and you probably won't want to read this but I found that when you are IVF'ing you fit your life into their schedule - so if they say inject at 10 am - you do !
Good luck with getting started and your cycle - sorry that you've had the awful experience of 2 etopics - but at least you know that eggie and spermy do like to meet  

Jen, Susie and Laura  - hope your ok today - well hope everyone is ok  

I have another m/w appt today - Kyla - when's yours 

Sue


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello all

Hope you are all well. I am feeling tons better today.

Hi Sue ( new one ) & welcome to the Barts thread. I think that Jen has answered all your questions really well for you. I am awaiting my appointment in 4 weeks & just can't wait to get started now. Once my consultant put me forward From Basildon Hosp which might be the same one as you seeing where you live the letter from Barts took about a month.

Yes girls you are going to have to put up with me excited all over again about my appoinment.......oh god they all say!!  

Sue - good luck with your mw appoinment must be getting quite used to them now. 

Jen - still have everything crossed for you hun        

Ron - i was holding my own on the scrabble for a while but looks like you are going to get me again!!!   Hope you, Sam & DH are all well?

Kyla - Hi hope the bump is still growing well!!

Laura - Hi hun hope you are feeling better & your af arrives soon.  

Hi to Hettie, Fran, Maddie, tracey & anyone i have missed hope you are all good.

Take care all speak soon

Love Susie XXXX


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

thankyou for all your kind words,mmm looks like i will have to tell my work as i will need to take time of for tests,scans ect i work 10 to 1pm and was so hoping they did afternoon appoint as when i had my prevoiuse iuis(the resulting ep)we had all early evening appointment,although this we paid for and was at nuffiled brentwood,yep i know about the injection rem having to be there for 6am one morn...oh well will have to wait for appointment and go from there...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sue - Thanks for your words of encouragement... I know this is a process I have to go through, just its seems so tough and I have actaully had a good few months not thinking about it all.  But not the brain is in overdrive again!  

Jen - PUPO   

Susie - Glad your feeling a bit better... I'm detoxing at the moment too.. how boring is it!!   And yes if george gets back to you... invite me!

Kyla - Hows the bump? Grwing nicely by the looks of it.  

Ron - Bet your getting excited about Sams birthday... can't believe its been a year!

Sue (new!) - Welcome, think the girls have answered all your questions but feel free to ask more... I'm still at Barts too.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Lilac Sue - your've answered your own question there - the difference is you paid at the Nuffield, so they worked the hours that suited you - your in the NHS now !      I too was at a Nuffield and was in for scans, ET at w/e's, 8 am scan appts - one Sun the Doc had a family commitment so he said he would ring me on his mob. to let me know when he was finished so I could pop in for a scan.    So was in for a shock too when at Barts.

Laura - hurrah one day to go and then no going back      At least you had a good few summer months and can look back and enjoy remembering those, it is inevitable now that tx looms again that it is going to take over your life and absorb all your thinking time.  As for being at Barts doing some old, yeah sorry about that - just give them another chance  

Lou & Maddy, thinking of you

End of week girls, hang on in there

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - Barts worked for Nancy and Leanne and lots of others so don't mind us defectors!

Sue - Can't remember if I asked before, but when did you feel big fella move? I still haven't had any movements although my heart monitor thing has picked up kicks (but not h/b's yet). I know I have anterior placentas which can make a difference.

Hope everyone has a nice weekend planned. For the most part I am just resting but as DH is out tomorrow night, I have volunteered to take FIL to his astronomy meeting in Herstmonxeau.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - Big Fella moved 21 + 2 - altho, I didn't realise that's what they were as they were so light and only a couple of times (early hours of the morning).  Def aware wk 23 - so hang on in there it's still probably a bit early even with 2 - book says for first timers it is around wks 20 - 23.    As long as you are getting h/b's I would say all is well  

The feeling is a bit like having wind that pops but it's in the wrong place to be wind - another girl described it like having a fizzy drink but instead of the bubbles fizzing in your mouth they happen down there.

Sit or lay down very quietly and just focus and concentrate on bump and you might be more aware.    Now I am not aware of movement all the time I'm jigging about (apparently this is cos our movements rock them to sleep), but as soon as I sit for the eve. or falling asleep then I notice them.    Not at the putting your hand on stage to feel them tho.

Tomorrow we are off on a nursery furniture hunt !

Hope everyone else has good w/e's planned.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks Sue - have fun buying nursery stuff today. Only 4 more weeks and then we are going to look at starting all that too!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - If your placenta is anterior then it'll cushion a lot of the kickings, so don't worry, like Sue said, the hb is the most important thing. When you're on the 3rd tri they'll be kicking you sooooooo much you'll be black & blue inside!!!  My placenta was posterior & I felt Sam kick at 16 weeks.  It felt like little bubbles & I 1st felt it on the M25 on the way to Heathrow..thought it was the road surface to start with!!!  

Have fun nursery shopping!!!

Laura - Sam was 'made' in Barts too. He was just put back in a different place!

Paul's gone out with the lads watching footie & rugby so I'm having a night of peace!!!   HAve a good evening everyone

Ron
x


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

hi was wondering if any of you from basildon,when u had your treatment at st barts ,did you have all your scans there,like the ones to check size of eggs ect,or did you have them done in a hospital nearer?thanks 
sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sue - how did the shopping go?

Sue (new!) - I had all my scans etc at Barts, you may be able to arrange to have them done locally I'm not sure.  Maye give them a bell and ask. X

Jen - When are you testing? Must be soon? 

Oh I went into london last night to a cuban restaurant and disco... got in at 5am this morning...  felt like death today! Oh to be young and a party animal a!!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning all - hope you had great w/e's - certainly couldn't complain about the weather 

Laura - well done you for trying to hang on to your party animal - shame your bod's letting you down.  Like Sam, Big Fella is technically a Bartie boy too. Did I remember you saying your upset that nothing is going to be different this tx  Well it could be are you trying - the pineapple juice/brazil nuts/extra protein or dairy theories.

Kyla - you may want to note my ticker date - Big Fella picked up the movements this w/e, I think he knew it was Fri & Sat night cos he seemed to be







until the early hours. Dh reckons his going to be in for a shock in the real world, cos the most he will be able to do round here is line dance, altho, we did notice an ad for a new club starting - folk dancing 

Ron mentioned to me about going to the Baby Show - at bit earlier than you planned but are you interested http://www.thebabyshow.co.uk/booknow/ - we're not going cos we don't think my hips and back will cope with the standing and walking.

Jen - hang on in there, not long to go 

Ron - hope you enjoyed the footie and the rugby - I hear the rugby was first class. Um this week we should  cos it's 2 yrs ago that Sam and Big Fella were made.

Shopping - yep we were so chuffed with ourselves, felt we were on a roll all w/e - furniture is ordered, we have carpet samples here on trial with man booked to measure and quote. Also brought curtains, blinds and lampshade - when buying those bits, the checkout girl asked us if we were making the last minute preparations 

Oh and a perk to being pg - you don't have to queue for the loo - cos I am finding I am being offered the chance to go first - best said by a group of American tourists "we should let the pregnant lady go first" - one time I did take them up on the offer, cos it seemed like poor DH had been waiting ages for me.

Off to do more painting this wk.

Sue 

/links


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - I don't think my back could take it either. I really just struggle to get through work these days. Oooh, nearly 25 weeks and he is dancing 
Huh, perk! I was in Tesco, about to leave when two women came up to the door. I was there first and instead of letting me go through they barged their way in and so did another man behind them! It's not like I don't have a bump either, I'm clearly PG and they were just plain rude! 

FIL has had to go back into hospital today so DH has rushed up there. Things look a bit rough for him but I'm really hoping he will pull through soon.

Re-did my ticker as it said 96 days to go but I am half way so it should be 140? Seems to be okay now. Only a week until my scan. Can't wait to have it. Wish it had been today though...


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls
xx

Still lurking...occasionally!!!!

Just wanted to say a huge congrats to Sue on her Big Fella   I know thats way overdue Hun!!! Good to see you enjoying your shopping trips xxxxxxxxx

I'm not sure whether you have a sweep stake going for Kyla (Sorry girls am so far behind with all your news!)...but I'm going for 1 of each...    hope your FIL is doing better xx

Jen-I'm guessing your testing soon-have everything crossed for you xxxx

Ron-cannot believe you are about to be celebrating your little Sam's birthday!! How exciting-hope you and Dh are ok xxxx

I know I'm useless but just wanted to come on and say HI!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Maddy - Lovely to hear from you.  You just pop back whenever you like.  We're not going anywhere!!!  

Sue - What did you get?  You're more prepared than me.  I was 30w with Sam when I ordered the furniture!!!!

It must be lovely to feel BF kick.  Has DH felt it yet?  I used to put my bump against DH's back & let Sam pummel him!

Blimey! I'd completely forgotten   2 years That's so unbelievable! 

Kyla - People are ignorant. The amount of people who barge past Sam in the pushchair is unbelievable.  Now I just ram them & look innocent!!!  

Laura - 5am? You dirty stop out you! 

Jen - How are you doing?

(New) Sue - As far as I remember Barts doesn't have a satellite unit so you have to have all your scans there.  

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls!

Ron - Yup.. dirty stop out.. thats me!!   AND i'm out wednesday, Friday and Saturday this week!   I'm like a party animal!!

Sue - Actually you are right I'm taking DHEA this time and i've got rid of my hydro.... still feel negative though.. I guess its just my coping mechanism, maybe when I get further along I will be more positve.. we shall see!

Susie - not long to your appointmnet.. you lost the weight you needed to?  

Jen - When is test date?  

MAddy -  

Happy 2nd conceived day to Sam and Big Fella!!

Kyla - Bump looking great.  

XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Aft'noon

Overdid it a bit with the painting yesterday - but I so wanted to finish the sea and I could see the end of the waves coming so hang on in there - but did suspect i would suffer today - so lots of rest, had to take some codeine which made me sleep too - but no   at me, cos I am   that I achieved what I wanted and have rested today to compensate.

Kyla - sorry to shout about the loo perk, and it hasn't happened to you      New piccie - I can't see why your pg isn't noticeable.    Spoke to m/w today and she said she would never be a millionaire cos every £1 she took from girls complaining that they had no movements, she would be giving it back 10+ ish weeks when they are complaining about too many movements, ie: all night.  Hope your FIL is ok - is it serious 

Ron - I am only more organised than you were cos, a) I remember and learnt from your experience, b) I have this dread of hearing the words "cos of the Christmas rush or closed for the 2 wk hols", there will be a delay on orders and c) The Obs scary suggestion that I may develop one of these "at risk" complications and then things will happen sooner and quickly.

We didn't go with M&P in the end, went back to our local furniture shop and brought bits in waxed pine and painted cream, wardrobe, baby unit thingy with draws/cupboard and a bedside locker (which will use as a table side nursing chair) - costwise it was much the same as buying M&P, but DH reckons will last the rest of his homelife - which probably in DH years means he leaves home at 10  

No DH hasn't felt big fella yet - the first time I got him to put his hand on him, he seemed to go to sleep - my conclusion was that I've taught big fella not to get involved with strangers    - the second time (Fri night) the kicks were really strong and I felt that my hand moved, so I put DH's hand on them, but he still couldn't feel them and said they were all in my head/imagination. !

Maddy - you are not at all useless   for having such thoughts - you are just taking time out and living a different life to us  .

Laura - yep it's ok to feel negative, and unfortunately each tx the negative/excitement balance shifts even more.  All you can do is try and believe in yourself and move forward step at a time, and each stage of progress give yourself a pat on the back and it increases positivity.    See already a small bit of progress you've remembered things are a bit different this time.

Susie - countdown starting 

Hettie - how's you 

Ok done a bit now.

Sue


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls,
Sue- I'm okay thanks. Been on the phone and e-mail today to try and arrange transferral and FET, hopefully my embies should be moved next week. 
Maddy - good to hear from you, are you doing anything over half term? 
Laura - enjoy your nights out this week! 

I've just had a lovely weekend in Brussels. Went Sat. morning and came back Mon. evening. I had booked it up as a surprise for my DH's 40th birthday. It was a great weekend. I love the Eurostar! It is so quick. The hotel I had picked was really nice, especially as they had upgraded us to a deluxe room at no extra cost! DH enjoyed it all as well! 

Just got back from doing parent's evening, which went okay, but I always end up with a headache. 

Susie - hope the diet is going well - stay strong - you CAN do it! 
Jen - how are you feeling? Not long now. Is the second week really dragging? 

Good night all!
Hettie x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Quickie

Kyla - me forgot - m/w said the DGH didn't know where the funds were coming from but they were upgrading the u/s scanner to a 3d one and it should be arriving soon - prob. in time for my next scan - so maybe it's worth you waiting that extra week for yours - just in case 

Oh and have you started stretch mark cream 

Hettie - good luck for the travel arrangements next week - hope it's less hassle than mine was - they kept claiming they hadn't received our signed consent forms, even tho. we knew they must have, check the fax number etc - turned out they didn't realise the fax needed paper  

Sue


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Sue - we have signed the consent form and scanned it into the computer and e-mailed it back. Do you think that is acceptable, or do they only accept a fax? I also sent a copy yesterday, so hopefully they should get that by Friday as well.
I'm just hoping it all goes smoothly!
Hettie x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - LOL, I started cream at 12 weeks! I figure it's a losing battle with twins but I will do all I can.  3D? oooh! I should have another scan in about 5-6 weeks so maybe it will be there then. I can't wait for the one on Monday as I am dying to check they are okay and find out what they are.

Hettie - I faxed and took the original on the day I collected them. If you are using courier you could give it to your new clinic and they can hand it overy when he collects the nitrogen canester.

Ron - LOL, You're one of _those_ mums (the ramers). I have scars you know! Only kidding 

FIL is slightly better but might be at the DGH for a while yet. Seems to be responding to meds which is good.

Also, I think I felt a movement today. Not sure as my memory of it is fading but it was like someone wiggling their fingers inside under my belly button...

Kyla xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kyla - Wow thats am impressive bump you've got now!!

Hettie -hope all goig well for you  

Jen -  


Bit drunk hic! Night girls X


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hettie - email is fine, that's what I did in the end - but they were obviously not up with technology cos they had emailed to me orginially and when I said I had emailed it back as well as fax said that I couldn't email it back to them cos it needed signing, so had to explain printed off, scanned it etc.

Kyla - believe it, it probably was a movement - that was my prob at 21 + 2, it was 7 am (never the best time for me) and I just wasn't sure it was what it was and did I imagine.    They will get stronger and more often.  Give it 3-4 wks and you will be where I am now - worrying when you don't feel anything for a couple of hours  
My moneys on 2 boys.

Laura - will forgive this drunken night - you had announced being out on Weds  

Jen - let's hope alls well with you.

cold last night.

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Im so sorry I havent been on. I had a funny week really. Quite up and down.
Didnt sleep last night and neither did DH so we are not in work today. Plus we are taking his daughter to see Mary Poppins tonight for her birthday and Ive been so tired lately that I needed the rest today (not that I got any kip though) 
Anyway enough of my waffling. I got a faint positive this morning. One of the lines on the cross was very faint but it was definitely there so Im treating it as a BFP for now. Im taking each day at a time though as Im still having lots of cramps and pains which is worrying. Ive phoned Barts and my scan is booked for the 8th Nov (ooooh Susie the day after you go!)

Please bear with me girls Im obviously very happy to get over this hurdle but theres still a long way to go so Im not jumping through hoops just yet.

Sorry for lack of personals, Im just so knackered and want to get my head down before we go out.

Love to you all

Jen xxxx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello all

Firstly congratulations Jen!!!! I am really so happy for you & dh & you have made me cry  & smile  alot today!!!!! i know i am     My little sis wanted me to send her love to you aswell  . Wow scan the day after i go that will be a productive week for us both. Speak soon hun you make sure you look after yourself & take it easy.  

Sorry everyone i have not been around very much but it is because i have been helping my parents as they moved house yesterday & what a pain moving is ...... it makes me remember how much i hated packing & unpacking etc. 

Anyway busy here as normal & life goes on as they say. Got my notes back from Barts today so if they don't start asap as they promised i have them ready for my plan b. Still struggling with my last 4lb's but believe me i will do it. Will stop eating on the last week wrap myself in clingfilm & go to the local sauna if i have to!!!! i Will do it girls don't worry. I am going to walk out of Bart's on the 7th Nov with more positive news than last time & a smile on my face as things will be moving by then......this is the words of a very determined woman. 

Sue - It must be an amazing feeling when you feel the "big Fella" moving about?? You make sure you take it easy with the decorating.  

Laura - How you feeling hun apart from a little drunk Hope the AF arrived in the end & you are feeling a bit more up & running now & feeling better about starting next tx. Take Care XX 

Kyla - My god you are growing so quickly....i can remember when you were posting daily telling us your pink line was getting thicker!!!! where does time go. You keep looking after yourself. How long before you are aloud to stop work??XX 

Hettie - hope everything is sorted & you are feeling well. XX 

Maddie - nice to hear from you hope you are OK.  

Tracey - hope you & the lovely Macie are doing really well. 

Fran - Hi & hope you are keeping really well.

Lou - Not seen you about for a while hope you are OK. XX 

Lilacsue - Hope you are doing well & looking forward to you tx starting.

Ron - Hi sweetie hope you & your gorgeous son are doing well & looking after yourselves?

Well i must get on i am mixing in different show biz circles now    ........Me & Helen Mirren are now ******** friends   no i am not going   i said i was a fellow Essex girl & i loved her work in films etc & she accepted me as a friend.....so if i dissapear sorry Helen might need me   

Take Care everyone

Love Susie XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey Jen - your've had me so worried all morning

That is excellent, exciting news - no matter how faint the positive line, a positive is a positive.

Try not to worry about those cramps - we've all had them and in fact I have them today.    If you look at the waiting for 1st scan thread you will see girls talking about them.    See the cramps as a positive thing which is implantation, insides starting to stretch and adapt for the little one(s) - ha I can say all this now  

The fact that you are feeling so tired and need to kip this afternoon I think is really positive too - that was my first real symptom on Day 13 - just didn't recognise it.

8th Nov - will be a good day - it's the day of my next scan too  

Susie - glad your ok - Helen Mirren eh - well we just can't compete !

Sue


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

HI

Jen wanted to pop in and say congrats well done and look after yourself and here's to a happy healthy 9 months.

we are as busy as ever and tom is my birthday "32" where did my life go?

anyway have big plans for the weekend, starts tonight with dinner at friends then after a day playing with T in the park dh and I are off out to see the comedy store players followed by a slap up dinner.
then sat we are plnning to go to chessington or me and the girls up to london to catch a show!!!

Sunday a day of rest ( think I might need it)

Susie helen Mirran wow I am impressed are you sure it's not a balding 55 year old

hi to everyone else and welcome to the new faces.

Sue quckie question what do you think of the agora worth a go?

Fran


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Fran

Glad you are keeping well & hope your little angel is well....not the dh  

Well i did think it could be a dodgy old man but hey won't be meeting them or her so not a problem really i can just pretend  

Susie XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Fran

  - at 32 and you are asking where did you life go  - why you still have it - youngsters of today - tut  

Agora - well apart from the fact that I am obviously a bit biased - yes I would say they are at least worth a visit.   I found the Doc, to the point, took time to read all my notes and history and felt that she had spent time given "what to do next" some thought - she also admitted she didn't have all the answers and would consult with others on the team - I then got a phone call from the Embryologist with her thoughts and suggestions, also after reading my notes.    (I hope they are still as thorough even tho, they must be getting a bit busier now).

In fact we were impressed with the ologist - out of the 3 clinics I've been too - we got best and most attention and time with her.

For the clinic itself - obviously been brand new it is clean, tidy and trendy looking - doesn't have a clinic feel.

Had many a chat with the receptionist re: our cats.

On the downside, I know one girl on another thread complained about the costs - but to me they seemed to compare favourably with other clinics I was considering - plus Doc Gilling-Smith comes from Chelsea & Westminster, the ologist from Hammersmith, the top nurse from The Bridge Clinic - so I think you have to pay for this and compare with London clinics.

Also being a new clinic they have to earn the money first - and they may not have all the technology and gadgets yet that you see at other clinics (well I guess for you, you have nothing to compare) - but ie: when I was there they had no TV to see the embies on the screen.

Let me know if I can help you further - sorry you feel as tho, you are going back to that stage again - maybe what you need is to get the appt. like last time.

Just heard on the radio - apparently George Michael is on ******** too  

Ooops Tesco's arrived.

Sue 

PS.  if it hadn't of worked - yes I would have considered going back there


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi

sue thanks for your thoughts I apprceiate your candid thoughts, we have been trying for over a year for nos 2 and been doing everything right again but nada. Unfortunatly infertility is not always a one time things and with it being male IF we never knew where we stood for nos 2. Dh really would like another as would I. we have decided to give it another 6 months and then get some help but we are being realistic, we know we still have an up hill swim so to speak.
the other thing we are considering is a natural cycle but really unsure whether they will do icsi with it or whether we could try iui but again succes is so low esp with male IF.

but enough of that just baked a fabby birthday cake for myself banoffee toffee chocolate cake ( NOT FATTENING HONEST!!!!    ) am going to smother it in cream too!!!

Ronnie DH said ta for his choccy cake the other day he wolfed it down and than said you were a good women!!! thats fine praise coming from him  

bye
Fran


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Jen - Huge congrats - as for pain. I had loads. So much I was very worried about ectopic but it was all just stretching. Started at 4 weeks and only eased off at about 11 weeks. It was so bad sometimes I wanted to cry.

Off to m/wife tomorrow morning as ankles are huge again tonight. Gonna rest them as much as I can but want to get BP checked just in case. Should get to listen to the h/b's again too which will be nice.
Small movement possibly again today - around same time 5.30pm...


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Jen - CONGRATULATIONS!!! So happy for you!    I'm sure everything will be alright. Did you test early? I can't remember when your official date was? Hope you enjoyed Mary Poppins. I saw it earlier in the year and thought the sets were amazing!
Hettie x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - Wow Wow Wow!!!!!! Many congratulations hun.  I'm sooooooooooo happy for you  

Fran -   tomorrow.  Let me know when you're in during the day. 

Had the Agora been opened when we were changing clinics, we would either have gone there or used it as a satellite unit for the Lister.

Kyla - Mmm..could be fluid retention.  You have to REST..you're carrying TWINS!!!!!! 

Sue - Nursery sounds lovely.  You sound so much more organised than me at the same stage..think I was still in denial then!  

Susie - You will lose that 4lb..we all have faith in you.  If you do get desperate, have you tried colonic?  

Have a good evening everyone

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just a quickie to say congrats Jen! Woo Hoo!!  

XX


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Congrats Jen xxxxxxxxxxxx

I'm so pleased for you Hun xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi all

Thanks so much for all your congratulations. I think Im in shock still and it hasnt sunk in. I bought a pregnancy mag today to try and convince myself that perhaps I now need some of the info in it but it just feels so strange. I read the stuff about all the nutrition but couldnt relate to any of the rest of it yet, it feels to early to look at it and Ive put it to one side. Im still not sure whether I am pregnant yet! 
I did another test this morning (one of those crappy dipstick ones that you get from the internet that measures HCG) and it was such a faint line that Im convinced something is wrong. So Ive had a blood test at the gps today and Ive also bought a couple more tests to do over the weekend. 
Mary Poppins was fab last night though. Really enjoyed it and even DH did too. It was a colourful song and dance fest with great staging and effects. Magnificent. So Im off again today as still couldnt face work but will go back on Monday. I havent had too much pain today though.

Susie - so sorry I havent been in touch. Im just feeling in a quiet mood and want to get my head around things. You see I really am stunned! Say hi to your little sis for me. That was nice of her. 

Sue - thanks for the encouragement about all the pain. Im sure I'll be emailing again next week. I hope Big Fellas nursery is coming along nicely and you are looking after those hips

Kyla - also to you thanks for the comments about the pain. Good luck at the M/W and I hope those ankles dont give you too much jip.

Thanks to Hettie, Maddy and Ron for all of your comments. Hettie no I dont think I tested early it was when they said to do it anyway (2 weeks after ET?)
Fran I hope you have a really wonderful birthday. Ohh to be only 32 again!!! Good luck with your plans for baby number 2 

Laura - I hope you are feeling better about your upcoming treatment. Have you tried hypnosis Cds? I got one and it really helped me to approach IVF with a good and chilled attitude. It wasnt half bad and nowhere near as bad as I was expecting it. I think it had a lot to do with the hypnosis I really do. Hope you are enjoying all those nights out on the razzle!

Ok thats all from me. Sorry Im not cockahoop girls, I know I should be but I guess thats just the pessimist in me. Dont worry Im still practising the PMA though several times a day ,,,,,,''I am pregnant and my baby is fine.......etc''

Love to you all
Jenny xx


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hi everyone!

Kyla - I'm sure that's movement you're feeling. Cool, eh? The tissue around your bellybutton gets really thin (the abs separate there), so you will feel a lot more in that area. I could press against an elbow/knee and get them to move or push back. It's so strange! Unfortunately, my bellybutton is still all stretched out but slooooowly looking somewhat oval again now.  Hope the swelling calms down for you. Do be vigilant about pre-eclampsia, since it's more common with twins. (Yes, I had that _and _ gest. diabetes.) BTW, did you get my email re' the clothes? So sorry I didn't send them earlier.

Ronnie - still don't have a properly working foot yet, but I'm having minor surgery next week & SHOULD be on my feet (at last!) in a couple of weeks. If the weather doesn't turn by then, maybe we can finally do that park meet-up. Don't write me off completely.

Hi to everyone else!

take care,
Nancy


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nancy - Just mailed you. Got them today - thanks!

Went to the midwife today for my swolleb cankles and saw the nice one. We got to hear them again (145 & 156bpm - girls?). Belly measured 28 weeks!
My BP has gone up from 100/50 to 130/80 but this is okay for now. If it gets any higher they will do something like sign me off I guess. Gonna check again in 2 weeks time so at least they are keeping an eye on me.
Only 7 weeks left at work now 

Kyla xx

PS: Jen - I only used Clearblue for my +'s. I tried a First Response and it was negative two days after my first +. It also took 3-4 days before the line got really dark so hang in there.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Kyla for your encouragement. 2 girls eh?!?! Hmmmmmm.

My blood test result came back and the doctor wouldnt comment and he wants it done again tomorrow morning. So I dont know what thats all about. But I did a Tescos test yesterday morning and it was a clear positive. So I still seem to be pregnant today anyway! 

My pains are ok to deal with now as I feel less panicky generally (thanks to all your advice). Im just soooooo tired!!! Can it really affect me like that already??

Anyway its devilishly quiet on here. I do hope everyone is ok and enjoying their weekend

Lots of love 
Jenny xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Jen

Glad you are ok & it is nice to hear from you as it helps me know you are ok when you come on here. Glad Kyla has put your mind at rest a bit. Busy here off over to help mum & dad again with various tasks at there new house.   

Kyla i said 2 girls right at the begining so maybe i am right  

Sorry for lack of personals will catch up in the week.

Hope you are all having a nice weekend.

Love SusieXX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Jen - yes it is possible that the tiredness can be happening - already, mine started Day 13 and by the end of the week I was needing a daytime nap, if I didn't I was told I certainly looked like I should.  I used Tesco tests and got +, but I had already confirmed it quite a few times with clearblue.  Don't know what the Docs worrying you about - maybe he just wants to check your levels are rising first.

Kyla - did you get told to rest and drink more , your BP does sound quite high compared to mine.  I get swollen ankles if I haven't rested or drunk enough that day.  As for h/bs well they sound nice and strong could be girls - but I had one at 150 which is a girl too - did they sound like chuffing trains or galloping horses     Trains are boys and mines always sounded like a train, even DH agreed - reluctantly      28 wks eh, well lets hope you've had a growth spurt sooner rather than later altho, it does mean they sound strong and healthy - but going be big !

Susie - hope your mum and dad are making house progress.

We finally ordered a carpet yesterday - hurrah - not really the sort I wanted but the price was right - it means we save £200, and that would probably be better spent on something else, esp, as DH said it made no difference if the carpet got ruined sooner than later.

Hips -mmmm I've had the   - but hey the glosswork on the skirting boards are all done and looks much better !

Sue


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Just a quickie from me 

Nicky - a belated    from me hun and twins too thats great news     

Jen - also    to you hun and yes tiredness can happen early and beleive me grab a nap when you can 

big hi to everyone, always thinking about you all


Tracey xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls - 21 weeks today so new photo. Plus, we had our scan today. Both twins looked good and a healthy size. We got to find out the sexes too. Top twin looked like a girl but cord was in the way so he went and checked the bottom - all boy that one! Went back to the top and the cord had moved and little girl parts were quite clear. 

So one of each!!!    DH and I are very happy with that. It's just what I had hoped for.

Kyla xxxx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hiya

Kyla massive congrats one of each is great news. your Bump is very neat considering you have two on board. 

hi to everyone else no time to chat tonight

Fran


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla

great news how perfect one of each - so we were all right in a way   - glad they co-operated more than Big fella did too.    Bet your on cloud nine, now you know ( I was).

Night all

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Kyla - how very very perfect!  Oh now we can think of names!! Any thoughts?

Sue  - hAve you convinced Dh to go with your name yet?

Oh i've had crap day at work, ended up in tears very unprofessional.    Think it may be the combination of DHEA and the pill making me a bit wobbly.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - I assume there was no 3d scanner (as you didn't rave about it)    - did you see the kidneys, I was impressed that just by being a certain shade of grey made them healthy.

Laura -  , I am sure it is hormones affecting you and stress of your workload cases and probably some of us with our news

Given up on names, I asked DH on a scale with 1 being the worst ever and 10 being perfect where did he rate my choice of name and he said zero      Tried coming up with what I consider worse names to prove that I've done all the hard work ie: Harold, Stanley and he agrees they are not good but still hasn't swayed him.    Desperation I was reading out names from the TV rolling credits - Ben - he replies no cos there's a new guy starting work called that, and so your point is     He has suggested one name, but if you add one extra letter it becomes my dead bro's name, and I don't want people to think he's named after him etc.

We are a house of lists, so are working through the what to buy and do, so have put name on that and hopefully he will come across it and it will get ticked off  

It's cold and frosty here today  

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - We have been looking at names since 12 weeks and have narrowed it down to Alex or William for the boy and Katelyn or Isabelle for the girl - depending on which they suit most when they are born.

Sue - LOL, I know they were just fuzzy blobs to me but apparenly they looked good. We had a list of 10-12 names for each on a board that we thought were okay and as the weeks have gone on we just crossed them off it we went off it or knew someone with the name. It's worked pretty well. 

K x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kyla - I love William, its one of my names although my grandad who no one likes is called it. Love the girls names too. I love all long names that can be shortened to make lots of different names!    Maybe you could put Alexander on the birthcertificate if thats what you go for just to please me! Then it can could Alex or Andy!!  

Sue - Ah just take the little un to the register office yourself and go with your name!  

My emotional state is pretty work focused at the moment, things are really bad, there is no room in my head for baby depression at the moment! Hope it calms down very soon!


X


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hiya

Just wanted to pop on quickly to wish Kyla congrats on having one of each. Thats fab news!!! You must be so delighted with having one of each flavour! 
I also love the names you've chosen. In fact one of the girls names would also be our choice but Im not saying which one  

Laura hope work manages to calm down soon and you can start to feel more relaxed. I too love to shorten names and if they are already one syllable, well then I will just lengthen it just to be awkward!!

Thanks to everyone for your kind wishes. Ive had my pregnancy confirmed by my doctors now. The second blood result was quite an increase from the first count so Im trying to let it sink in now. Im still being very cautious though.

Love to you all

Jen xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Evening

Jen - Tiredness is a common sign. Sue will remember this but I was really tired during 2ww & it didn't disappear until about 14wk. Rest plenty & go with what your body wants.  Take care of yourself. 

Kyla - Yay!!! I was right on yours as well!!!!!!!!!!!   Your bump looks sooooooooo lovely!!! I love all your names.  

Sue - I used to read off names on the credits too..didn't help much when it was US telly & they all seem to have hyphenated names!

Laura - It's all the hormones floating around your body.  

We have a day off tomorrow as we've been lucky enough to get tickets to be in the audience on Top Gear - we've only been on the waiting list for 4 years!!!!  

Susie - Hope you're not doing too much thus tiring yourself out!  

Nancy - Lovely to hear from you.  Good luck with the op.  Would love to see your boys. I'm free Monday pm & Friday. Give me a shout when you're back on your feet!!!  

Ron
xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi ya everyone!!!

Hope you are all well.

Well i have had a busy week getting pampered so far i have had acupuncture, reflexology & today i am off to my little Sisters salon to get an hours' facial, a back massage & anything else she can fit in the twos hours i have her booked for!! yipee i am lookig forward to it - it is just so relaxing in her place. Well then tommorrow i am having Colonic hydrotherepy (irrigation they are just trying to make it sound better ) 7 a special foot spa with electonic tags in it that draw out all your impurities!!! so by the end of the week i will be pure as the driven snow    - well i know that is laughable!!


Well my acupunturist....wow!! what a lady she has been doing it 27 years & she was like seeing a doctor she was just amazing!! She spent an hour talking to me & can't believe how by the low GI diet i was doing before going to Barts & the supplements i went on for my Endo has sorted out my periods to be 28/29 days & says this is a great feat for someone that has had all the issues i have. So that made me feel really good about myself. She said overall i am really healthy & my pulse & tongue are great!! She was facinated by my tongue!! she said someone with problems with there womans bits should have a discoloured & swollen tongue & mine is neither!!
She done treatment yesterday for stress, headache & she reckons i have a blood deficency at the moment that could be casued by my dieting & she put a chinese herbal lamp on my stomach & needles & it was all so very relaxing. She is going to put together some herbs that she wants me to take that will help give me some energy & vitality back while dieting. She was one of the most amazing people i have ever met. She also said she can tell i have such determination & have done so much to reach my goal of having a baby that if it will work for anyone it will work for me. I walked out of there floating on air she just helped on so many different levels it was untrue.

Sorry for going on but she impressed me very much.

Sue - Hope you are nealry finised with the "Big fellas" room. Thanks for all your tips the other day aswell. 

Jen - You know how over the moon i am for you & just try & rest up whenever you can. 

Ron - I am looking after myself this week as you can see. Wow top gear my dh would love that....enjoy!!

Laura - Sorry to hear you are finding it tough at work. Jen mentioned the Cd last week to you that we both use to chill us out if you wnat to know where to get it form just let me know. Take care honey & try to look after yourself.

Kyla - Love all the names especially the boys ones as they are both very close to mine & my Dh's heart. I can't belive how much bigger you get in a week!! Keep resting as much as you can. I bet you are counting the cays & hours & seconds down to when you leave work!! 

Hi yo Fran, Hettie, Lou & Tracey & anyone that i have missed. I have to get ready to go for my next pamper!! 

Lots of love to all

Susie XX


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning ladies  

Kyla - one of each, thats great news, how perfect   , how are you? love you pic

Susie - a week of being pampered sounds like heaven, have a great time

Ron - i pm'd you hun

sorry not many personals, a certain someone is waking, catch up soon


Tracey x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - wow a real shortlist of names already    altho. personally I'm not far off from you cos I have a name too !

Laura - thanks for the tip - do you think the registrar will query do I really mean "big Fella" 

On the names front my DH says he has some really nice names that he's thought of - Emily, Amelia, Eva  

Ron - hope you enjoy the day, wow 4 yr wait.  Hope you are standing at the front, not only so we can see you but so you can see them - altho, I guess you would be able to make Clarkson out  

Jen - talking of tiredness, even tho I had got my bfp I was still questioning what was wrong with me - planned to plant the bedding in the pots and baskets one day, but as soon as I'd done one pot (sitting down) I had to come in for a rest !

Susie - I'll speak more tom.  Getting a bit carried away in Big Fella's room - the ideas just keep coming.

Tracey - you need to change your sig - it says your having a girl  

Saw m/w today - all well, half way through diabetes risk and no probs moving into pre-eclampisa start risks soon.  She did warn me to ease up a bit tho.    Kyla, when checking BP it's the lower figure that concerns them today mine was 60.

Have a good eve.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Emily was our choice of name for a girl when DH & I were first dating but funnily enough it's become rather popular over the last 11 years!

Susie - Wow!!!! You should be soooooooooo chilled out you're virtually horizontal!!! You sound ready to be off.

Tracey - Please give that gorgeous girl a kiss for me!

Top Gear was truly awesome. I was soooooooo lucky that I was standing in the front for most of the filming (if you're looking from your telly I'm just to your right!). We were treated to 2 guest stars, Ronnie Wood (Rolling Stone, for all you young 'uns!) & Simon Cowell, because the latter couldn't appear on the show to be aired in 2 weeks time so they filmed his slot today. They also filmed the beginning & the end of next week's show as the whole programme is about them travelling across Africa! I even managed to get loads of good photos & I had my piccie taken with the Hamster.  If you want to see them, here's the link:

http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=10308&l=ce113&id=649534351

Have a good evening everyone

Ron
xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

I am a newbie to this website. Thought id join the St Barts group as that is where i will be having my first treatment in June 08. How have your experiences been with the hospital? I am told it is one of the best NHS funded in London. 

At the moment im on a mission to reduce my BMI (god knows its hard enough). But im getting there.... 

Glad to also see so many success stories, gives me hope. Been ttc for 5 years (unexplained infertility) and reading similar stories with that pot of gold at the end of the rainbow is VERY encouraging.

Good luck everyone


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi everyone  
Hope you are all okay!

Kittenpaws - welcome! Yes there have been lots of successes at Barts on here, Jen being the most recent who got her BFP the other day. Susie is also about to start her treatment there soon as well. Quite a few of us started off at Barts, but have since had treatment at other clinics for various reasons. I've had 2 IVFs there, but have decided to do my next FET at the Lister. Good luck with losing the weight - I know it is hard work. Looking forward to getting to know you! 

Ron - sounds like you had a great time at Top Gear - worth the wait! Must admit I don't usually watch it, as not into cars, but might make an exception!

Kyla - wonderful news! one of each! You must be so excited!  

Jen - glad to hear you got the official confirmation on your pregnancy. Congratulations again!

Sue - hi, glad your midwife appointment went well, but do as she says and take it easy! 

Susie - wow, the pampering sounds wonderful! You must tell us how the collonic hydrotherapy goes! Quite interested!  Glad you enjoyed your accupucture. You sound like you picked a good one. I have it once a fortnight and always come out feeling really relaxed.

Tracey - hi, glad to hear you and Macie are well. 

Laura - I hope work is getting better. Try not to let it get you stressed.  

Hi to the rest of the Barties!  

Well my frosties are being transferred this week from Barts to the Lister, not sure which day, left it up to them to arrange with the courier. So fingers crossed it will all be okay. Will e-mail the Lister tomorrow if I have not heard anything. 
It is half term, so I spent a couple of days at the beginning of the week at my parents in Norfolk. Now I am spending the rest of the week getting the house/food/drink ready for a party we are holding on Saturday evening! It is a joint 40th birthday party for me and my DH. He was 40 a couple of weeks ago and I will be 40 in a couple of weeks time. So trying to soften the blow by 'celebrating' with a party. Should be good as we have a lot of family and friends coming. But I have along list of things to do before then!

Bye for now!
Hettie x


----------



## Mellymel (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello all, 
My name is Mel and I am new to this board, I hope you dont mind me crashing...!
I have just been referred for IVF at Bart's, can anyone tell me how long I may be waiting until I hear anything?!  Not that I am impatient or anything but it has taken me 2 years just to get this far and it took a year for me to have 3 IUI's due to Basildon hospitals rubbish system!!!
Anyway, I look forward to 'talking' to you all and getting to know you...I will have to have a good read through the old posts!
LoL
Mel
xxx


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

hi hope you dont mind me sending u a message,well im also waiting to get an appointment from st barts,we managed after nearly a year to get one free attempt at ivf there,pct said they had to wright to mr haloob to get him to refer us,so will let you know when we get a reply and how long its going to be for 1st consultation,would be great if you could do same,have to say i had 2 iui,s privatly with my ex at brentwood nuffiled and ended with 2 eptopics and basildon ended up treating me and were crap,hated it there.....at mo im trying to lose another stone as st barts apparently likes yr bmi to be 30 mines beetween 31/2 ahhh so starting cambridge diet tues,in the hope i lose the stone and maybe more by 1st appointment..sue


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls - weren't you all quiet this w/e - hope that was for good reasons 

Welcome to Kittenpaws, Mel, Lilac Sue - good luck with your Barts tx rollercoaster - I defected from Barts 2 yrs ago - but still lurk offering general IVF advice  

Ron - spotted on Top Gear !

Went to see my niece yesterday about to be 18 ! -argh (esp. as my bro is 7 yrs younger than me !)  She's landed herself a very cushy job as a nanny in Surrey, boss is friends with Jodie Kidd, neighbour is Anthea Turner, also down the road are Richard Hammond and Chris Evans.  She's been to Ringo Starr's house - that was a bit wasted on her tho, cos she said "with a name like that he should be a pop star or celeb or something, don't even know him from Big Brother"  her little bro said he was the voice in Thomas the Tank Engine - but she wasn't sure that would make him enough money for the size house so we let on - the house apparently from the road looks like just anyone's house - well why wouldn't it 

I'm doing ok - hips still nagging me, and the tiredness seems to be creeping back already 

Have a good day

Sue


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh the hamster i love him!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - I didn't see all of it,but Sky+'d it so I could look for Ron 

Just been to Dr as feet are huge and he's ordered surgical stockings - lovely. Also have SPD - more lovely - so walking/waddling it very uncomfortable. And one more thing - developing carpol tunnel. I'm a joy right now.
Bought a maternity bra yesterday - have gone from a 38C to a 42DD! Eeeeeek!!!

Kyla xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - at last joining me in the SPD club - hurrah, did you get a maternity belt - they do help, also push for physio if it gets real bad, altho. it's best to get advice and treatment before it really takes a hold - has helped me.    You need to keep legs tog. roll on to side and then get up to get in and out of bed.  Sit in car seat first and swing legs in and same for getting out.    As for carpel tunnel - you need to sleep with arms on pillows  

I see your've joined me in the bra shop too  

I need to sleep real soon.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Evening Girls

Welcome to all the newbies.  

Sue & Kyla - If you SPD have you tried an osteopath?  It's true about legs swinging out of bed & car. It does help.  I had it in 3rd tri & sometimes it got so bad that I would just sit & cry.  One night Paul left a tin of paint on the 1st step & I went out looking for something & accidentally sat on it with a thump..the pain on my coccyx was excruciating but I didn't get SPD again though!!!  

Re Top Gear if it helps we were in it when they were talking about the lambourghini - we were right behing the Hamster!  

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all!

Hello new ladies! - why not email/ call and ask to go on the cancellation list? I did and was offered an appointment within about 6 weeks.  Good Luck. I'm still there, this will be my 3rd cycle there.  Off for baseline scan in the morning.

How are all the pregnant ones?    Them stockings sound sexy!  

Ron - Glad you had a good time with the fast cars!!

Brrrr cold.... off to bed.

Night! X


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Laura - good luck with the scan, hoping it's ok to really get going.

Ron - thanks for naming the car, I had forgotten - just know I saw you !    Haven't tried osteopath as I have a physio friend who said it was now time to call in those favours and freebies - so see her once a week with her and the belt - I am sorted - and as long as I don't self-inflict trouble I should be ok -


----------



## bella mia (Jan 25, 2005)

sorry to putt in Girls   but wondering if any of you can help. 

i am waiting for a refferal to St Barts, just had a failed ICSI   at Homerton (nhs funded), we will be self funding and wanted know how much its likely to cost. im still waiting for St Barts to reply to this, they are taking ages. 

much appreciated


----------



## Mellymel (Aug 9, 2006)

Afternoon, 

Thank you for all your welcomes....
I am afraid that I dont have time for any personals and am on a course and am fue back in 2 mins!!!

Laurab....do you have a contact number/e-mail for Barts?  Good luck with your baseline scan...

Hope everyone else ok and you pregnant ladies arent suffering too badly...
LoL
Melx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Bella - Two years ago self-funding cost me £2k for treatment plus drugs (anywhere from £400-1000).

Ron - I saw you too! 

Sue - I've bought a belt today so will see if that helps. Boy twin is so low down though I don't want to squish him with it.

Kyla xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Bella Mia - Welcome to this thread.  Sorry to hear about your recent BFN.  There used to be a Bart's website but I can't seem to find it at the mo.  It did tell you how much different tx costs. If I find it later, I'll post the link here.

Kyla & Sue - Talking of belts, are you wearing bump belt in the car?  If not, it maybe worth investing in one just for peace of mind.  Sue, lucky you for knowing a physio..when my back is playing up (which is often now, esp when winter is coming), I often wish I'm friends with an osteo!!!

Re tiredness..it'll only get worse!!! Make the most of your sleep now.  

Have a good evening everyone.  DH is going out..any good progs on tonight?

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - hope the belt is helping - sure you won't squish boy, he's well protected and these belts are designed for us - you hope    What sort did you get   I first had a elastic and velcro narrow strap - but even being elastic I found it tight and it I didn't have the velcro overlapping it itched - it was so uncomfortable I gave up - now I have a huge thing like a corset that goes over bump too - much comfier.

Glad your boy is low tho, apparently I'm carrying high so everyone keeps saying must be a girl  

Ron - yes do have a bump belt.    I am aware the tiredness is set to get worse, so my goal has been to finish decorating etc before it sets in.  Wow - Sam's big day tomorrow 

Welcome Bella - I can't find the Barts site anymore either - last time I looked tho (1-2 yrs ago ), the prices were dated something like 2004 - you have met your first battle with admin  

Susie & Jen - one week to go.

Have a good eve.

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Happy Halloween everyone!!

Oh and happy birthday little Sam for tomorrow!!   

XX


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all

Ronnie just wanted to wish Sam a wonderful day for tomorrow and for a good day for you too ( Happy soppy memories coming your way  ) make sure you have a glass of wine in memory of your efforts last year too.

if I don't remeber to text have an amazing day on sunday Teagan and steve will be there

take care

Fran


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

I haven't been around for ages so you probably won't remember me but I have just had my second ICSI cycle at Barts and I've only gone and got a   

We are totally over the moon but still can't believe it.

Hope everyone is ok.

Vickie 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kiki

Many congrats - well done, hang on in there and believe each day.

Sue


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi there,

Kiki - Congratulations!!! Best wishes for the next 9 months! 

Bella - hi, welcome to the thread! I have a Barts price list for 2006-7 and it quotes ICSI to be £2957. Hope that is helpful. The admin at Barts can be a nightmare. It might be worth giving the numbers I below a ring. Good luck!

Mel - the general number for Barts is 02076017176, but I also have the number for the business manager that you could ring if it is for funding, referrals, etc 02076017675. There is also an e-mail address that you usually get a response from which is [email protected] 
Hope this is helpful. Anymore questions, please ask!

Ron - Happy Birthday to Sam!!!  Hope you have lots of fun!

Laura - hope the scan went well. Have you been downregging? Best wishes for this cycle. 

Kyla & Sue - bumps and belts - all sounds fun! (I think...) Are you having to buy loads of clothes or are you living in one pair of elastic trousers?!!! 

Fran - are you off on your exotic travels again? Hope you are well.

Hi to everyone else!
Well, my frosties have made it to The Lister on the back of the courier's motorbike (thank-you Ron for the recommendation!) I should start my cycle next week. I have to give them a ring on day 1 and then go up for a scan on day 2-5 and take it from there. Really pleased to soon be getting started again as it seems to have taken a long time.
Had fun at the weekend celebrating mine and my DH 40th birthdays. Had a great party - lots of drink, food and a chocolate fountain!! which was great!  Took me 2 days to clear up afterwards!  (Not the chocolate!!)
Hope you all have a good evening,
Hettie x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Evening

Vickie - Many many congratulations!!!! Take it easy & enjoy!!  

Hettie - Sounds like you had a really fun time celebrating your's & DH's birthdays.  Chocolate fountain...mmm... 

Best of luck with the next go at the Lister's. If you get Liz the Sonographer, she is great & really funny.  Please send her my regards.  Hopefully you'll be able to tell your LO(s) that they travelled across London on the back of a motorbike before they were even born!!!!  

Laura - How is it going? 

Sue - Thanks for Sam's card!  

Well, Sam celebrated his 1st birthday today. The nursery did a party for him with a cake & present & he had a great time, although he was a bit under the weather with a cold.  His party is on Sunday & I've got to make a cake tomorrow..hope it turns out OK!!  

Off to do the ironing.  Have a good evening everyone.

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

kiki - Fab news honey.  

Ron - hope party goes well on sunday! 

Hettie - I don't down reg, just take the pill.  So i finish that on Fri and then start stimms about tue/wed.  

XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Have to go to Cornwall right now - back soon.

Take care

Sue 

PS.  Hettie no belts are not great fun


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls xx

Just popped on and saw it was Sam's first birthday-Ron-hope you have had a fantastic day xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi

Thanks everyone for your good wishes. Sam had a lovely birthday, although he was a bit poorly.  We had his party yesterday & was thoroughly spoilt by all our relatives and friends.  Teagan & her Daddy were there too and we all had lots of fun.

Love to all the pg ladies, ones currently going through & waiting to go on tx & in-betweenies. 

Have a good day everyone

Ron
xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello all!!

Hope you are all ok & keeping well. Well i only have two days to go & i am waiting for my dam af to come properly   as this will help me with the last 2lbs cos i have been starving myself & have lost no more but i have high hopes once this af comes as i always put between 1 & 2lb on & i have the 2nd part of my colonic hydrotherapy Wednesday morning before Bart's & she reckons it might take off another 1lb!! Everyone has to cross everything for me please    

When I got the copy of my notes & looked at letter they sent to my consultant it's exact words say "Susan's BMI needs to be around 30" so maybe a 1lb might be ok please!! i am so close they must be able to look at that. Well my life is in there hands until Wednesday & if they send me away again then we will be going private at Holly House. Appointment is all booked for 14th Nov as a back up plan so we will be starting no matter - just would be nice to get one free go! 

I received a letter today confirming my appointment at Bart's & i am seeing Mr Al Shawaf anyone remember him & what he is like??

Well i bit of an update on Jen for you all -

Friday night she was in severe pain &  she was sent to A&E via NHS direct & her GP & they thought it could of been hyperstimulation maybe & she was sent home & told to rest with painkillers. She did just that & she is back at work today so is feeling better & has no bleeding so it all looking positive & Bart's have said just let them know if it gets any worse & therefore she still has her scan on Thursday 8th. so lots of positive thoughts being sent her way    


Sue - Hope you are well & still taking it easy & enjoying Cornwall - i so love it there.   

Ron - Glad you had a really fun day for Sam's 1st birthday. I bet you can't believe a year had gone by!  

Kyla - Looking out for your next pic & hope your ankles & back are better.  

Laura - Hope all is going well & you are about to start stimming.  

Kiki - Congratulations!!!!  

Hettie - Glad your eggies got to there destination ok. 

Hi to Fran, Lou, Maddie & any new girlie's about.

Better get going before you all fall asleep reading this.

Take Care all

Love Susie XXX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Susie - more than 2.5 stone should have done the trick hon. I'm sure a lb or two either way won't matter - it's the overall loss that is key and you have done that - well done!

Nope - feet huge again today, off work on the sofa. Just popped out to see FIL in the hospital but about to go back to the telly and flop until DH comes home.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Susie - I really think you have done well!! I'm sure the odd 1lb won't matter... have you ever tried keeping a toes on the ground when you get weighted!!    Good luck for Wed... I should be starting on Wed with injections if the witch turns up. Here's hoping we have buns in the oven by xmas a! XXX  

Kyla - Oh Bump looking huge now!! How much longer you got at work?

Sue - Hope you enjoying your time in cornwall.. this a hol? Or family?

Ron - Glad Sam had nice birthday can't bleive its been a year!!

Love to everyone else. XXX


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Susie - well done on losing the weight! You have done so well! Are you going to buy yourself some new clothes as a treat? I think you should.  I am sure the appointment will be fine on Wednesday if they say 'around 30'.
I don't think I have seen Mr Al Shawaf before. But I must admit I never got to see the consultant that was on my letter - I always seemed to get someone more junior which was always a bit annoying,  Really hope your af arrives soon. I am waiting for mine at the moment too. Oh, we're so lucky to be women!

Laura - And you're waiting for yours too! Good luck with the injections. Are you on Menopur?

Hettie x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Susie - Wow!!! You've done soooooooooo well!!!!! Scales are all so different so I'm sure the odd lb here/there shouldn't be a problem.  You never know, you could be under with their scales!  

Kyla - Your bump has grown again.  Rest up hun to reduce the swellings..what a great excuse to put your feet up! 

Jen - You take great care of yourself & LO(s).

Hettie & Laura - Hope AF turns up soon else we'll have to do a dance for you!  

Off to bed soon.  Goodnight

Ron
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hettie - yup top wack of menopur from day 3 same as last time, will start the bureslin on day 2.  So will we be on the 2ww together?  Nice to have company although its always tough as so far everyone of my cycle buds has got preg!! I'm like a lucky charm!!  So stick with me!!  

Susie - So when do you think you will get started? I guess you will start on your next day 21.. you worked out when that will be?  You should get  a cycle in before xmas?  New clothes then? or maybe you should hang out for some maternity wear??  

XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - I felt like that too, over 5 years I must have had dozens of cycle buddies who got PG when I didn't. Then finally, this year, it was my turn - just as it will be yours. Stay positive hon.
Kyla x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Laura - I am so hoping we BOTH get pregnant!    Yes, we might be on the 2 week wait together. They will be doing the scary task of defrosting all my embies in approx 2 weeks time (but definitely approx as I never have a 28 day cycle) and then presuming there are two good embies (I am so worried there won't be), they will put them back in and then it will be the 2 ww.  

Susie - will be thinking of you tomorrow.  

Hettie x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Susie - Very best of luck tomorrow..will be thinking of you.  Let us know how you got on.   

Ron
x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thankyou very much Ron i just can't wait to get it over & done with & look forward.

Will keep you all posted by later tommorrow night.

Lots of love to you all you have been great to talk to over the last fews months.

Take Care

Lots of love Sue XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hope it goes well tomorrow Susie. Let us know as soon as you are back. K xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thankyou very much Kyla

Will let you all know asap tommorrow my mum & dad are looking after our foster daughter & we are having dinner with them & i will then get on here asap & let you all know.

Lots of love Susie XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Good Luck Susie!!!!!  

Hettie - Yes I hope we both get preg too... wouldn't that be wonderful!


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all

Thanks for all your kind wishes. Well my meeting has come & gone & i am having mixed feelings at the mo.  I am really happy cos i managed to loose my last 2lbs this week & they have agreed to fund my ivf on the pct cos i lost the stone they asked me to. So now i get my free go on the nhs!!! which is a great thing..............but they had told me that they would start straight away but they have no spaces left on there schedule this month ^ & being nhs are not doing any next month so yes you got i have to wait until my first cycle in Jan which is another 2 month wait. Ah.... i will be ok by the weekend i had just got quite ready for starting this month & am feeling deflated a bit but hey what will be will be.

Jen if you read this tonight i will be thinking of you in the morning & hope the scan all goes really well.  

Sorry for lack of personal but i am off to get some dinner. Speak soon.

Hope you are all ok

LOve Susie XX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

just popped back to say hello. sorry I'm not around any more. It's been a really hard year.  I'm now at work and don't check my email from ff. But I think the break is doing me good. I'm not cycling at the moment also because of cash flow issues (typical) but in a way I'm scared after all the losses in a row. I don't know how to find a way through all of this atm and I think I just have to get on with life for a while. 

lots of love

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou -   it is so hard, we have missed you and hope you are back with us soon.  

Susie - Enjoy Christmas and lets hope 2008 is your year... does this mean you'll cancel your holly house appointment... what happens if you put on a few pounds over xmas??!!!

Did first injection myself this am as DP stormed off ina huff as late for work... very supportive... not.  But it was fine. Been out with mates as my birthday was nice. Me and DP still not talking when I got hme though so not great start to a cycle.


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

Susie - Sorry to hear you can't start yet. In some ways though it will be best to start it in the new year as you won't have the stress of Christmas at the same time as cycling. January will soon come round.  

Lou - lovely to hear from you. Sometimes I think it is just necessary to try and switch off from the whole TTC thing and just enjoy being together again. Best wishes. 

Laura - is it your birthday Happy birthday if it is!!!  Well done on doing your injection yourself! 
Men. 

Well I phoned the Lister today to arrange my first scan as af has arrived. It will be on Monday which I am really pleased about, as I don't work that day, so I don't need to mention anything to work yet about this cycle. I will make Monday a day out in London for myself! 

Hope you all have a good evening (Horrible weather though!)
Hettie x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - I read an article in the New Scientist about how mothers reject their fetus but by adding a molecule called phosphocholine stops that.  I can scan the article for you if you like?  In the meantime sending you loads of  

Hettie - Good luck with your scan.  I'm sure you'll be well looked after there..it's soooooooo different from Bart's!

Laura - Well done you for doing the jab by yourself.  Is it your birthday today?? If so  

Susie - At least you'll be able to drink over Christmas!!! Honestly Jan will come round so soon..do you know it's only 47 days until Christmas?  

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello strangers  

Susie - so pleased to come back to (relatively) good news that you are now "acceptable" but so sorry that you have to wait more time  

Jen - no news from you , hope you are ok after your A&E visit and the scan - I sent you mail but it's returned as an autoreply out of office.  

Hettie - good luck with your scan, believe me that 2 ww soon comes round I think more so on a FET.

Laura - hope you and DH are sorted and well done for jabbing again - is it EC soon ?

Lou & Maddy - we know your've had a tough time and need a time out break - never far away tho,

Ron - glad the party went well, but poor Sam not feeling well on his day.

Kyla - do you notice a difference with your ankles up  _ I can't say I do, I think they go down overnight until I try and put my shoes on and realise they haven't really and these are bigger shoes too  

Well I am now at scary big school - 3rd Tri -, hosp scan and appt went well, all sizes and measurements are above average so they've warned me to expect a big un and possibly early - well with a name like Big Fella he would have to be      Also developed itchy feet - which apparently can be serious so had blood tests to check ...................

Today was planned to Christmas and Big Fella shop - time to order that pram and cot, but no DH needed to work  

Have a good w/e - we have to go to BIL's as apparently his new computer doesn't work as well as the old one, no ******** 

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

Sue - Congrats on 3rd trimester!! Gets exciting now!!!  Not sure when EC will be prob 16th or 19th I think. Got stimm scan Monday next week so may have an idea then.

Hettie - I have my first stimm scan Monday!!  Good Luck, what are they looking for a your scan? Just all quite like at a baseline?

Ron -  Was my birthday on Wed... This is the 2nd year running I have been cycling over my birthday!  

Susie - How are you? Are you over your shock of now cycling til jan?  Does this mean you have to stay that weight til you cycle Wil they check you again or have you 'passed' now?

XXX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Whoohoo, go you! 3rd-tri already  My ankles do go down slightly if I put my feet up for long enough but mostly they are just huge. My skin is so stretched it looks like it should break.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Happy Birthday for last Wednesday.  

Sue - Can't believe you're at 3rd tri already..are you going to put BF's due date on your bio now  

I found some cardigans which you gave to Sam when he was born.  I'll pass them back to you for BF to wear!!!

Have a good evening everyone

Ron
xx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all

yes I am still around thankyou to those who asked,

what am I doing up at this un godly hour though!!  Teagan has not been settled at night for about a week not sure why? she  s normally so good at going down we just kissed her said goodnight and then left now we have screaming ab dabs everytime we try and leave so have had to stay with her till she is asleep, she has also been waking in the night crying too! 
not sure what is going on but she is asleep now albeit in my side of the bed and I am wide awake!!!
normally I have let her cry it out in the past but she got so worked up tuesday she made herself sick! not sure what to do now. 

suggestions on a post card please  

other than that things are good we have just been to my mums in wales for 4 days which she loved. she only see's my parents about 6 or 7 times a year and we do the webcam thing but she suddenly really knows who they are which is really cool. 

I have been busy with work both homeopathic and flying just had a long weekend in shanhai wiith my mum and we did some damage to the plastic so to speak ( well it is xmas soon) and I am off to NYC tomorrow but then I am off till dec when I only have 2 days to work and then free again till 12 jan ( not bad) 

we have just planned a long weekend to cork for early dec and we booked the hotels last night we went swanky boutique style and I am really looking forward to it.

Sue wow third tri already and a BF I had a big girl just under 9lbs so I know where your coming from! 

Kyla if you want some help with the swollen feet homeopathically IM I have some fab remedies that really help if you need. Bump coming along nicely though

Susie sorry you have to wait but it will go quick and think of it this way New year ,slimmer you, and new baby, postive mental attitude I will say it as a mantre for you    and of course you can enjoy xmas with a drink or three  

Ronnie hope Sam is feeling better 

Lou good to hear from you you know we are here when you need us take care   

Hettie glad your getting going again good luck monday 

Laura good luck for this cycle too never know might be a bumper christmas this year   



right better try and get some sleep as up early for work

take care all

Fran


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls, how are you all? I have another scan tomorrow, when we hit the next milestone of 24 weeks (potential viability). Taking my sister this time and DH has to work. Should be nice though, she is excited about the babies and will be looking after them when I am back at work.

Fran - Good idea! I hadn't thought about natural remedies. What is safe to take for my poor feet? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - good luck tom. sure it will all be fine   (I can say that now I'm over the jitters of my scan last week   )    At 24 wks apparently 4 out of 10 can survive - get to 28 wks and it goes to 9 out of 10 !    You do wonder how many probs or ops they would need surviving at 24 wks tho, when you read what is still growing and developing up to 28 wks ie: according to my chart testicles don't drop til wk 31.

We were in baby shop and a couple of girls were pg with twins using TAMBA cards - do you have one, the discount seemed helpful altho, don't get it on car seats.

How's the belt   - hope your not wearing it all the time.


Fran - no expert but if T is becoming more aware ie: recognises GP's - could it be that she is becoming aware that you may not be there when she wakes so is waking feeling insecure and panicking case your've flown somewhere, feels better once you come running and knows you are there 

As for having a Big Fella - well no sympathy from DH - he's just heard a news item of a UK woman who had twins at 18lb something - set a new record apparently.

Hope everyone's well and has a good Sun.

Sue


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls 

Sue - wow can't believe your in the 3rd tri already, time has really flown, how are you feeling? 

Kyla - hope scan goes well, how exciting for your sister, bet a few tears will be shed  

Ron - hey hun, sorry missed you the other day, how are you and Sam? 

Laura - a belated   hun, hope you and your dp are now talking, hows the injecting going?

Susie - hey hunni u uk?

Fran - nice to hear from you, poor Teagan hope shes ok

Hettie - good luck with scan tomorrow

sorry if i have missed anyone, a certain someone is wanting feeding


Tracey xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue -  28 is the big milestone, but I like to take each one as it comes (getting past 12 weeks, then 20 weeks etc)...  28 weeks is 10th Dec for me I think and I'm hanging out for that one. I think when it takes so much to get PG you are never truly happy until they arrive 
Re big twins - Yep, she had them naturally too I think. There is a copy of the articel on the Twins Board here.
I haven't really looked at Tamba yet as I know you have to pay to join so I need to work out the cost vs discount... It does make sense though to give discounts - you clearly have to buy more with two!
Only wearing the belt on bad days. Feel like I might be squishing our boy otherwise. Think he has moved slightly though as I've had loads of bubbles from him this week and my bladder doesn't feel as crushed.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hello everyone. Went to another scan today (24 weeks now) and my sister Lucie came with me which was lovely - both babies are looking good and healthy and we got to double-check the sexes (definitely one of each).

Lucie even got to feel them kick too which was great - first time - and they are now really active and have been kicking all day. I have some new photos on my FLICKR page if you want to have a look: http://www.flickr.com/photos/Kyla_Gunter

I'm not doing as well - suffering from very swollen feet and ankles and also SPD so I'm off to the GP in a sec' to see if he will take pity on me and sign me off for a bit - only four weeks left before I was due to start maternity leave anyway.

Anyway - that's our quick update for now.

Love, Kyla xxx

/links


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

Kyla - sounds like you had a lovely time at the scan! Hope your doc is sympathetic and signs you off for a rest! 
Tracey - hi, good to hear from you, glad you and Macie are well. 
Fran - you sound like you have been busy. Sorry to hear Teagan is not so happy at the moment.  Hope she starts sleeping through again soon. 
Sue - Hi, glad to hear you are well. Into your 3rd trimester! Congratulations!

Hi to everyone else.

I had my first scan today at the Lister (Ron- I saw Alison, but will be seeing Liz for my next one!). It all went well. She said my womb looked nice and smooth and looking how it should for day 5, so that's good. I have to go back next week for another scan. She said Monday or Tuesday. Well Monday is my birthday, so I thought I would op for the Tuesday! Will probably be about a week after that when the embryos are put back in. So fingers and toes crossed! 

Hettie x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Laura - how did your scan go? I really hope it went ok.    Let us know when you can.

Hettie x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Girls

Remember me?! 
Sorry for lack of personals but Im not feeling very talkative.
Sue and Susie know this alreadybut last Thursday I had my 7 week scan and there was nothing there. I had it confirmed today that its a blighted ovum and Im having an evacuation tomorrow at Southend hospital.
Ive done a lot of my crying and Im sure there is more to come but Im trying to look at the positives. And that is that St Barts are going to do the Chromosome test on me and DH because this is my 2nd miscarriage. Normally its done after 3 but I think they are willing to do it because of my age.
So in 6 to 8 weeks we will have that and then think about using the frozen embryos in 3 months time. Not sure yet where we will get the FET done but we have plenty of time for thinking about that.
I hope everyone else is ok. It sounds like there are some nice things going on.
Take care all
Jen xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Jen I'm so sorry  .  Not sure what I can say but how sorry I am.  

Not good news from me either, only 3 follies, all about 10mm.  So not looking good again for me.  

Kyla - Great news on the scan.  

Hettie - Fingers crossed you will be joining the bump brigade soon. XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hettie - Glad your lining is looking good. First hurdle over then.

Jen - Oh honey, I am so sorry. I never understand why some pregnancies don't go on - especially when they have taken so much in the first place - it just doesn't seem fair. ^Cuddleme^
It's good that Barts are going to do the testing on you, and I hope it gives you an answer or something you can fix.
I know our situations are slightly different but I had an ectopic from my 3rd IVF about this time two years ago and I found it comforting to throw myself into Christmas and partying to take my mind off it. Just make sure you and DH take time to grieve too - we are here for you too when you need to talk about it.

Laura - Oh no, not again. Are there any others that might grow with some more meds? What about alternative therapies?

My Dr signed me off for four weeks which takes me up to my maternity leave anyway. I will also let you know that Nicky had her 12 weeks scan yesterday and all is well.
Harry Potter (OOTP) came through the door this morning so I'm going to flop out with that this afternoon.

Kyla xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kyla - I've tried everything you could possibly think of.. nothing is going to change things for me I'm afraid.  Oh fab being on maternity leave now... feet up and get reading.. there won't be much time for that when the little ones arrive!

Hettie - Good luck with next scan and happy birthday for Monday... I'm a scorpio too!!!

Ron - Hows you?

Fran - nice to see you back.

XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - Oh Hun I'm so sorry this has happened to you.  It's so unfair, isn't it?  It happened to me in August so I know what you're going through.  If you want to PM me you know where I am. Good luck tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you.  

Kyla - Can the GP offer you some physio?  I can't believe you'll be on mat leave in 4 weeks' time..it's gone so quickly!!!

Laura - Remember it's quality that counts..may your follies turn into lovely juicy eggs & develop into 1st class embies!  

Hettie - Ooo..so close now..are you a bit anxious & exctied all at the same time?  When you see Liz, can you please send her my regards (tell her I'm the one with the socks where the heels & toes were a different colour!!) 

Fran - How's Teagan been?  Sam's been waking up in the night screaming for the last 2 nights (I was in Brum last night so DH had to deal with him on his own!) - maybe it's something in the air in Patcham

Have a good night..I'm off to chill out after driving 360 miles in 2 days!  

Ron
x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Jen - I am so sorry. Thinking of you tomorrow.  I went to Southend Hospital when I lost my baby and they were very caring and sympathetic. Take care of yourself.

Laura - hi fellow scorpio  Sorry that you have not got more follies, but 10mm sounds a good size. When is your next scan? There might be a couple more follies by then.

Ron - yes, i flit between being excited that I am doing another cycle to really nervous that there won't be any embies that survive the thaw/continue to grow. DH is staying positive though which is rubbing off on me (that sounds rude!!! sorry!).

Kyla - enjoy your maternity leave! 

I took my class on a school trip today to Colchester castle as part of their Romans topic. They all really enjoyed themselves, but I am knackered! I also had an acupuncture session this evening so I am now very chilled out and will be going to bed v.soon!

Good night 
Hettie x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks for your best wishes.
Yes everyone at Southend was lovely, they had really good bedside manner which was nice. 
Im very up and down. Will probably be posting on the miscarriage site.

Laura - Im hoping and praying that these follies are going to be the ones for you. 

Hettie - I can understand how worried you are about the defrosting. I will be there in a few months.

Thanks Ron for thinking of me. And you too Kyla.
I dont really feel much like Christmas but suppose I have to throw myself into it somehow. Just taking things one day at a time at the moment.

Love to you all
Jen xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Aft'noon

Jen - good to hear from you, and relieved that the ordeal is now over and best of all you were treated well.  Of course, you don't feel like Christmas - but take each day as it comes, Christmas is another month and you may feel like it by then a reason to let your hair down and also a step closer to starting again.    I know it's hard but there are some positives - IVF can work for you and you got a BFP, I think it is good news that Barts are offering chromosome testing too.    When you are ready to look into FET I think the way forward would be somewhere that does blasts, as they are recommended for older girls, also means that the ones that get there are chromosomal good too - but another day......... for now rest and grieve for your little one.  

Hettie - time certainly seems to fly when doing FET, fingers crossed that all continues well - you have 7 frosties that's good odds for surviving the thaw and going to blast - remember Ron's and mine did both frozen by Barts.  

Laura - sorry to hear your scan is not looking hopeful - just hang on in there a few more days may make the difference.

Kyla - are you now no longer a worker   Hopefully the ankles and spd settle down now you can rest more.    I do notice mine is worse each day I push myself and if I just take a day off and sit a rest every other day it makes so much more difference.    In Cornwall DH was miles ahead of me and he would look round to see where I was, yep I was following and he said "I was walking slow for you" - oh really      I also get the feeling oldies are looking at me as to say "what's your problem young and healthy you should be racing".

Ron - did you see your mum ?    thanks for cardies, you still have them   if it's easier and you would rather give them to charity I've been knitting faster than a sheep can grow wool  

Nicky - congrats on getting to 12 wk scan and all looking well.

Had reflex and she's told me to slow down and rest - showing signs of tiredness and is also concerned about my itchy feet, only other probs I already know about hip/back pain, ankles - amazingly tho, after she had done her bit they looked a lovely shape !

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi sue

Yes I am wondering what to do with my embies and whether to stay at Barts but I guess I have to think about that.
Barts said they would defrost two at a time and of course they wont do blasts there. The decision would be where to go next though.

I read somewhere on here that Blighted Ovum is not a proper miscarriage so now Im wondering whether I have a right to grieve a little angel? Should I be because I feel like I should? I knew I was pregnant for 3 weeks so how is that not a proper little bean? So I have not got a little angel then? My DH said I should just feel and do what is right for me.
Dont know if anyone has an opinion about this? I posted on the pregnancy loss board but nobody has answered me yet.

Love to you all
Jen x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Jen - My sister didn't find out her m/c was a blighted ovum until she was over 11 weeks pregnant and I would never say she didn't have the right to greive. You thought you were expecting, you were excited - you are therefore feeling the loss. Don't beat yourself up about it hon - your DH is right.

Sue - Nice to see you back. My DH has gotten quite good at walking slowly now and doesn't even complain (he is being quite the star). How was Cornwall?
Yep - no longer working. Feels weird. Trying to be useful but of course can't run around the house much (otherwise I would be at work!). But have so far sorted out some bills and switched our fuel suppliers as B-Gas were annoying me. What do you do with youself all day? I read a book today too but have tried not to fall into the day-time-telly trap


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Jen - I meant to say earlier - be careful on the m/c thread - it is easy to get aborsbed into everyone's elses grief too and this in a way drags yours out and I think slows the healing.  Plus you read and people comment on things like a blighted ovum doesn't count so no grief required   - I say you knew you had a BFP and was pg for however long, it was a little one made just not quite perfect - so you have every right to grief cos you still had hope and that has been lost.  If it helps you believe in that angel and buy an angel Christmas dec or ..........

You do have time to think about FET and hear what Barts suggest and do, but personally I would be off to Holly House or Lister - purely to try blasts.

Kyla -  , I've been here a week.  I should imagine it does feel weird - probably hols mode at the mo.    Good question what do I do allday   - even so my home life has changed from pre-pg - and the end of the day soon comes, I still sleep 12 hour days, so half the morning seems to be gone when I get up, time I've done some basics like a pile of washing or ironing, then I need to sit and rest with feet up - so daytime telly or DVD does happen - plus the reason to get knitting, then DH is home and cooking dinner.  I see no reason why you can't indulge in the daytime telly trap - perk of needing to pg rest  

I do see a friend or two every week - plus been busy decorating.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks so much for your comments girls. I really dont know what Id do without you. I will buy something to signify our loss but I dont quite know what yet.
I wont stay around the M/C threads too much.

The other clinic Im thinking about is Isis in Colchester. But Holly House and Lister are on my list too. But their prices seem a little dearer than Isis? 

Anyway, take it easy girls and enjoy putting your feet up.

Love Jen x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi
Can someone please up my bubbles to ending in 7?
Jen x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just popped in to say hi x
I'm not online much at the mo but just wanted to say hi and let you all know that I still think of you often-things are still up in the air for us-follow up in 2 weeks.............
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Did you do my bubbles Maddy?! If so thankyou  
Take care hun, nice to hear from you.
Hope you are ok. xx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Jen
Glad they looked after you at Southend. As the others have said, you are entitled to feel the way you feel. I know what you mean though,the whole IVF business is such a rollercoaster that half the time you don't know how to feel. Just have a good cry when you need to and spend time with your DH.

I will let you know how I get on at the Lister and what I think of them, to help you make your decision. I also had chromosome testing at Barts at the beginning of this year. They suggested it as I had had one failed IVF and a failed FET and then the pregnancy with the chromosomal abnormality (Trisomy 1. The testing all came back normal, which was good but it did all take a long time which I found v. frustrating. My DH and I had the blood tests at the end of January but did not get the results back till March/April. Barts are not the quickest at these things! So you might want to take that it to account as well. 
Take care
Hettie x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Hettie

Thanks for the tip re testing, I will take that into account and try to sort that out as soon as is feasible. They said I have to wait 6 weeks for my hormones to come back down. Hopefully the results will come back in time for the FET in three months time.
I wish you so much luck with Lister. Do keep me informed.

Have a good evening all. Another day ticked off.
Its helped to chat a bit today so thanks so much for that

Jen xx

P.S. Susie hope you are ok hun xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

No prob Jen xxx Really sorry to hear your devastating news Hun xxxxxxx Thinking of you xxxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - I second what Sue said about the m/c board.  I went there after I m/c & I got really depressed because it was all doom & gloom (and they had every reason to be!).  By all means dip in & out because it is nice to be able to console each other, but at the same time, don't get swallowed up in everyone else's grief too.

As for mourning..well, you did get pg.  It may have been a blighted ovum, but it doesn't mean that it wasn't a pg..the pg hormones were there.  So listen to your heart & take time to grief.  Everyone behaves differently..some prefers to be practical but you do what it feels right for you. 

Re different clinic..I'm going to be biased & give my thumbs up to the Lister but then I did get a BFP there! If you're going to be changing clinics (few months down the line), perhaps it'll be worthwhile visiting their open evenings & go with your gut instinct.

Sue - I will hand the cardis back to you..besides, it's a great excuse to be able to have a cuddle with BF when he arrives!!!

Kyla - Wow! Lady of leisure, eh My advice is make the most of your free time, rest & sleep whenever you can, because you won't be having any of that in the next 12 months!!!  

Laura - Hope you're hanging in there..remember PMA!  

Susie - Are you OK?

Ron
xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Ron. You are right. I am starting to let myself grieve.

Ladies those that have had a M/C can you tell me whats an acceptable time to be off work in your opinion? I know its different for everyone.
I went to see GP today as Ive now been off a week (this is my 6th working day). He wanted to sign me off another 2 weeks and I said no. Then he said until the end of next week but I still thought that was too long. So I asked to be signed off to Monday and he said I should go back if I dont feel ready.
The thing is I cried when I went in there and Im very up and down. One minute I think I feel ok and the next Im crying again.
If I go back to work it will take my mind off of it but then Im not that busy so I will still sit and dwell and no doubt surf the internet anyway when I could get upset. And hardly anyone knows at work whats happened so will wonder whats wrong with me.

I have my boss phoning me today and hes been great but I dont know what to tell him. Is 2 weeks in total acceptable?

Love 
Jen xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Jen - I took two weeks for my ectopic. The first week becuase of the surgery and not being able to get around much, the second week to chill out and get over it (as much as you can). It lead into Xmas hols for me so in the end I had 2.5 weeks off. It was good to get back to work as it took my mind off things. 
I still felt emotionally wobbley a few months later and had counselling, but on the whole I was okay after 2 weeks.
It's different for everyone so go with what you feel is best though hon.
K xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Jen - it's hard to say tbh - 2 wks may be too long but then again not long enough.   To me it sounds as tho, you are not ready and you do need more time.    You could go in Monday see how you feel, but then if you suddenly collapse in a blubber then you are going to feel so embarrassed - and wish you were at home.   But go in Monday and you may feel much better to be back.

I agree it's a good idea to have something to keep you occupied and to stop you dwelling but then too much occupying can stop you from really grieving and whilst you think your've recovered you may discover weeks/months down the line it was just hidden and it all comes back.

I think you need something to plan and look forward to - can DH take some hols very soon and both go away.

Counselling may be a good idea too - to help with the grief.    Step away from the surfing too - too much knowledge can be harmful.

As for the boss, if he's great and they say men are in the 21st century these days - I would tell him briefly your've had a m/c - only by knowing the truth can he really help and give you the support/understanding or time off.    And if Monday proves too much, he won't be so shocked when you say your not well and going home again.

RE: Chromosome testing, I had my done at the Lister and the blood results also took 6 wks - so maybe it's not all Barts.

Ron - Big Fella and cuddles - a bit ahead of me there


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning all

Lovely bright sunny, very cold day today in Essex hows everywhere else?

Sorry i haven't been about much i have just been really busy. Dh is really snowed under at work as he is launching a huge project at work & i have been a one parent family for a few weeks. he is working silly hours. I end up being his PA that does all the silly little things & reminding him of appointments & allsorts!! I even have to remind him to eat!!  Bless him he has been really stressed what with everything with the IVF etc. I think he is relived that we now start in Jan cos he can concentrate on just work at the mo instead of appointments at Barts's.

We have got foster daughter a speech therapist to come to our house once a week so everyweek we get homework & hours in this house are just dissapearing somewhere....where does time go? We waited 18 months for Essex council to get her help with her speech & gave up & got our own!!! I tell you we are all in the wrong jobs she charges £65 for about 40 Min's work!!!!

Anyway how are we all??

Jen - You take your time to get over this. If the doctor has said take two weeks off then maybe you should?? They should know best. If you really feel keeping busy at work will help then that is up to you but i think you should look after yourself & just spoil yourself. Go shopping, get your hair done, get a massage, go acupuncture, reflexology just keep yourself busy with lots of nice stuff & spoil yourself. You deserve it Hun. You have an angel sweetie so you grieve for it in whatever way you want. Look after yourself & remember i am just at the end of a computer or a phone if you need me.    

Sue - Hows you feeling?? Is the "Big Fellas" room finished yet??  

Kyla - Hope you are enjoyed your well deserved time off. I looked at your scan pic's & they are fab, they gave me a big grin on my face. 

Ron - Hope you have recovered from your long drive earlier in the week & you & your little fella (Sam not DH ) are keeping really well & he is sleeping thought the night for you.  

Laura - Hi ya darling i hope your follies are doing really well. All i know is you only need one great egg to do the job so try not to worry too much.I have everything crossed for you.  

Hettie - Hope you are really well & and your tx is going really well. I have everything crossed for you aswell. I have always wanted to go to Colchester castle i am jealous.  

Hi to Tracey, Lou, Fran & anyone i have missed.

I am off out with my little sis shopping today so watch out them plastic cards!!!

Speak soon

Love Susie XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Susie

Sometimes we don't understand why and then in hindsight we realise - I think IVF was meant to be postponed so your DH could fully concentrate on his work, the last thing you need is to be a singleton at the scan appts too.

How am I feeling - well my arms feel great      As to nursery mmm, not really just taken a break from it - it's taken me awhile to recover from Cornwall the washing etc.    Plus to much coast down there I came back with the idea we need a lighthouse !

Plan today is to pack up all the junk that's been dumped in the utility room in the last yr - cos that's getting a makeover too, and DH wants to fill in the holes and sand down at the w/e - this is the 2nd time he's done that job and I will still thinking I am dreaming it.

Enjoy melting that plastic - well it is nearly Christmas.

Sue


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sue - yep i think things do happen for a reason & i think doing the tx now would of been tough on my dh. Where in Cornwall did you go?? i so love it down there it reminds me of my childhood   

Wow a lighthouse would be a nice addition to the room. I so can't wait to see pic's wehen it is finished.

You take it easy packing up your junk & take your time.

I will enjoy spending i always do!!  

Take Care
Speak soon

Love Susie XX


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=120169.new#new


----------

